# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  مواعيد القبول والتسجيل لعام 1426-- 1427هـ

## بنت النور

السلام عليكم 

لنجعل هذا القسم خاص بتسجيل الطلاب والطالبات الراغبين والراغبات في الالتحاق بالجامعات والكليات واتمنى من الجميع التعاون في ذلك واعطائنا اي معلومات عن اي تسجيل لكي يستفيد الكل وجزاكم الله الف خير((ارجو تثبيت الموضوع))


..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  .......................

معهد صحي القطيف يستقبل طلبات الالتحاق

اليوم ـ القطيف

يبدأ المعهد الصحي للبنات بمحافظة القطيف يوم السبت الموافق 25 من شهر جمادى الأولى الحالى استقبال طلبات القبول للراغبات بالالتحاق بالمعهد. واوضحت مديرة المعهد الصحي للبنات بالقطيف الدكتورة ميسون محمد رفيع ان المعهد سوف يستقبل الطلبات وفقا للنسب المئوية لدرجات الطالبات من أجل تفادى الازدحام وتنظيم عملية التسجيل مشيرة الى ان استقبال الطلبات سيستمر لمدة خمسة ايام. يشار الى أن المعهد الصحي بالقطيف يعد أحد المرافق المهمة التى تمد القطاع الصحي بالكوادر التمريضية بالمنطقة من أجل الانخراط فى هذا العمل سواء كان فى مجال التمريض او في المجال الفني.

----------


## بنت النور

تستقبل طلبات الالتحاق اعتباراً من 3 جمادى الآخرة
كليات البنات تعلن شروط القبول للعام الجامعي 26ـ1427
قبول فوري للطالبات الحاصلات على 87% فأكثر

الرياض: الوطن
اعتمدت كليات البنات شروط وتعليمات القبول في الكليات البالغ عددها 102 كلية جامعية وكلية مجتمع في مختلف المناطق وذلك على النحو التالي:
* تستقبل الكليات طلبات القبول اعتباراً من يوم السبت 3/6/1426هـ الموافق 9/7/2005م حتى نهاية دوام يوم الأربعاء 21/6/1426هـ الموافق 27/7/2005م.
* تقديم أصل الشهادة الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها بالنسبة للحاصلات على نسبة 87% من المجموع الكلي فأكثر، أما الحاصلات على نسبة أقل من ذلك وحتى 60% فيتقدمن بصور الوثائق ويتم إشعارهن بأنهن على قوائم الاحتياط انتظاماً وفقاً للمقاعد الشاغرة في الكلية أو قبولهن بنظام الانتساب في الأقسام المحددة لذلك.
* يجوز قبول من مضى على تخرجهن في الثانوية العامة خمس سنوات فما دون أي لا يسبق عام 1421ـ1422هـ.
* أن تكون الطالبة سعودية الجنسية أو تكون والدتها سعودية الجنسية.
* اجتياز الطالبة الكشف الطبي من مستشفى أو مركز صحي حكومي أو أهلي معتمد.
* اجتياز الطالبة للمقابلة الشخصية التي تجريها الكلية.
* الطالبة القادمة من مدينة توجد بها كلية لا يجوز قبولها في كلية أخرى في مدينة أخرى ما لم تثبت إقامتها الدائمة بها إلا إذا كانت المسافة أقل من 80 كلم فيجوز للطالبة الالتحاق بالكليات المحيطة بكلية مدينتها ما لم تبعد المسافة أكثر من 80 كلم وإذا كانت المسافة أكثر من 80 كلم فلا بد من إثبات الإقامة الدائمة بهذه المدينة بالطرق التالية:
ـ إثبات عمل ولي أمر الطالبة إن كان يعمل.
ـ تعريف لأحد إخوة الطالبة أو أخواتها من مدارسهم أو جهة عملهم.
ـ صك إعالة لمن يعولها إن كان العائل غير الوالد.
* يسمح للطالبة الحاصلة على نسبة 95% فأكثر الالتحاق بكلية غير مماثلة لكلية مدينتها أو قسم لا يتوفر في كلية مدينتها دون النظر إلى مكان تخرجها في الثانوية العامة.
* الأوراق المطلوبة للقبول بالكليات هي: ـ
ـ شهادة الثانوية العامة فتحضر الطالبة أصل أو صورة الشهادة.
ـ صورة من دفتر العائلة لولي أمر الطالبة أو البطاقة الشخصية للطالبة.
ـ شهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك مع صورتين.
ـ تعبئة استمارة طلب الالتحاق.
* يجوز قبول خريجة القسم العلمي في الأقسام الأدبية بكليات التربية وكليات الآداب طالما كانت هناك إمكانية لذلك وفي أضيق الحدود، أما خريجات معاهد المعلمات الثانوية فيجوز قبولهن في الأقسام العلمية والأدبية على حد سواء.
* الطالبات الحافظات للقرآن الكريم يقبلن في قسم القرآن الكريم والدراسات الإسلامية بغض النظر عن النسبة مع إرفاق شهادة تثبت حفظها لكتاب الله.
* يكون القبول في قسمي التغذية وعلوم الأطعمة والملابس والنسيج لخريجات القسم العلمي للثانوية العامة وخريجات المعاهد الثانوية المهنية وإذا كانت هناك إمكانية استيعابية في هذه الأقسام فيمكن قبول خريجات القسم الأدبي اللاتي حصلن على نسبة مئوية من 90% فأعلى في هذين القسمين أما بقية الأقسام في كليات التربية للاقتصاد المنزلي والتربية الفنية، وقسم الاقتصاد المنزلي والتربية الفنية في كلية التربية لإعداد معلمات الابتدائي وكليات التربية فيجوز قبول خريجات الأقسام الأدبية والعلمية والمعاهد الثانوية والمهنية فيها على أن تعطى الأولوية لخريجات القسم العلمي.
* تعطى الطالبة خريجة الثانوية العامة الدور الثاني والحاصلة على نسبة 90% فرصة الالتحاق بالكليات إن وجدت إمكانية استيعابية في الكليات.
* يفتح القبول انتساباً في كليات التربية الأقسام الأدبية وكليات الآداب وكليات التربية لإعداد معلمات المرحلة الابتدائية وفق ما يلي:
أ ـ التخصصات:
ـ الدراسات الإسلامية
ـ اللغة العربية
ـ التاريخ
ـ الجغرافيا
ـ اللغة الإنجليزية
ـ القرآن الكريم والدراسات الإسلامية
ـ اللغة العربية والعلوم الاجتماعية
ب ـ تطبيق كافة الشروط المحددة لقبول الطالبات المنتظمات على المنتسبات.
ج ـ يشترط موافقة جهة العمل بالنسبة للموظفات الراغبات في الانتساب.

----------


## بنت النور



----------


## بنت النور

الجوازات تفتح باب القبول لحملة الثانوية الأحد المقبل

الرياض: الوطن
أعلنت المديرية العامة للجوازات فتح باب القبول والتسجيل للشباب السعودي في معهد الجوازات بالرياض لحملة شهادة الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها, اعتبارا من يوم الأحد الموافق 5/5/1426 في مقر معهد الجوازات في الرياض على أن تتوفر في المتقدم الشروط التالية:
أن يكون حملة الشهادة الثانوية بقسميها العلمي والأدبي أو ما يعادلها كحد آدني، ويجب أن يكون من خريجي الأعوام 1424, 1425/1424, 1423/ 1423, 1422/ 1421, 1422هـ , وألا يقل العمر عن (17 عاما ولا يزيد عن (30) عام حسب البطاقة الشخصية، وفي حالة عدم ذكر اليوم والشهر بتاريخ الميلاد فإنه يحسب من تاريخ 1/7 من العام نفسه, وأن يكون المتقدم سعودي الأصل والمنشأ والولادة، و يستثنى من شرط المنشأ من نشأ مع والده أثناء خدمته للدولة خارج المملكة, وألا يكون موظفا بجهة حكومية أو طالبا في إحدى الجامعات في المملكة, وأن يكون لائقا طبيا للخدمة العسكرية ،ويجتاز الكشف الطبي الذي سيجرى له من قبل الخدمات الطبية في وزارة الداخلية، ولا يقل طوله عن (168) سم، وأن يكون وزنه مناسبا مع الطول, وأن يجتاز المقابلة الشخصية واختبار القبول, وأن يكون حسن السيرة والسلوك ولم يسبق أن حكم عليه بجريمة مخلة بالشرف والأمانة أو مطرودا من إحدى الكليات أو المعاهد العسكرية لأي سبب, وألا يكون متزوجا من غير سعودية، وبالنسبة للمتزوجين فعليهم إحضار صورة من دفتر العائلة, بالإضافة إلى أنه يجب معادلة الشهادات الدراسية الصادرة من خارج المملكة من الجهة المختصة في وزارة المعارف. وأي شروط أخرى تحددها إدارة معهد الجوازات. ودعت الجوازات الراغبين في الالتحاق بهذه الدورة إحضار (6) صور شمسية ملونة مكشوف الرأس مقاس 3×4 سم, وإحضار شهادة الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها, وصورة مكبرة من بطاقة الأحوال أو كرت العائلة للمتزوجين, وإحضار ملف علاقي أخضر توضع به المستندات المطلوبة أعلاه, والأفضلية لمن لديهم شهادات خبرة في المجال الفني أو دورات في الحاسب الآلي.
وأشارت الجوازات إلى أنه سيتم إغلاق باب القبول والتسجيل بعد مقابلة ثلاثة أضعاف العدد المقرر،كما ستتم المفاضلة بين المتقدمين على أساس المقابلة الشخصية والتقديرات العلمية ومجموع الدرجات الأعلى في الشهادات الدراسية، علما بأن مدة الدورة لا تقل عن (6) أشهر يتخرج بعدها الطالب برتبة جندي فني للعمل في قطاع الجوازات، آملة ممن لا تنطبق عليهم شروط القبول عدم التقدم للتسجيل حتى لا يزاحموا من تنطبق عليهم الشروط حيث لن ينظر في ملفاتهم.

----------


## بنت النور

قبول 150 طالبة هذا العام والتسجيل 25 جمادى الأولى
75% الحد الأدنى للقبول في الكلية الصحية للبنات بالطائف

الطائف: ساعد الثبيتي 
تبدأ الكلية الصحية للبنات بمحافظة الطائف اعتبارا من يوم السبت الموافق 25 جمادى الأولى في قبول الطالبات المتقدمات من خريجات الثانوية العامة (القسم العلمي) والمعاهد الصحية للدراسة بالكلية لهذا العام حيث سيتم قبول ملفات المتقدمات لمدة 3 أيام. ذكرت ذلك لـ"الوطن" عميدة الكلية الدكتورة أمل باجري، مشيرة إلى أن القبول سيتم حسب نسبة الطالبة في شهادة الثانوية العامة القسم العلمي بحد أدنى 75% على النحو التالي: 
* السبت 25/5/1426هـ للحاصلات على نسبة 80% فما فوق. 
* الأحد 26/5/1426هـ للحاصلات على نسبة 75% فما فوق. 
* الاثنين 27/5/1426هـ للحاصلات على نسبة 75% حسب الأماكن الشاغرة حيث سيتم قبول 400 طالبة لدخول اختبارات التحصيل، التي سيتم إجراؤها يوم الخميس الموافق 1/6/1426هـ. 
وأوضحت الدكتورة أمل أن الكلية ستقبل هذا العام 150 طالبة بزيادة 30 طالبة عن العام المنصرم. وسوف تكون السنة الأولى إعدادا عاما، ويتم التخصص في السنة الثانية في تخصص التمريض العام والقبالة والمختبرات. 
وعن آلية القبول، أشارت العميدة إلى أن القبول سيكون اعتمادا على نتائج اختبار القدرات العامة والمقابلة الشخصية التي سيتم إجراؤها اعتبارا من يوم 10/6/1426ولمدة ثلاثة أيام. وأشارت إلى أنه سيتم قبول خريجات هذا العام والعامين الماضيين من الثانوية (القسم العلمي) وخريجات المعاهد الصحية. وحددت الكلية عددا من الشروط التي يجب أن تتوفر في الطالبة المتقدمة ومنها أن تكون سعودية الجنسية وأن تصطحب معها أصل شهادة الثانوية العامة وشهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك ودفتر العائلة المضافة به لمطابقتها مع الصور أثناء التسجيل.
وأوضحت الدكتورة أمل أن خريجات المعاهد الصحية يشترط أن تحضر إحداهن ما يثبت أنها على رأس العمل في أحد القطاعات الصحية وموافقة جهة عملها على تفرغها للدراسة على ألا يتجاوز عمرها 35 عاما. وطالبت الدكتورة أمل باجري جميع الطالبات اللاتي سيتم قبول ملفاتهن بالاستعداد لاختبارات التحصيل التي يشترط لدخولها تسديد رسوم الاختبارات في البنوك المحلية وإحضار ما يثبت التسديد.

----------


## بنت النور

تسليم وثائق خريجي العلوم والتربية الأسبوع المقبل
جامعة الطائف تستعد لاستقبال أول دفعة من الطلاب بكلية الطب

الطائف: ساعد الثبيتي 
تبدأ جامعة الطائف الأسبوع المقبل في تسليم وثائق التخرج للطلاب والطالبات المتخرجين خلال الفصل الدراسي الحالي من كليتي العلوم والتربية. أوضح ذلك عميد القبول والتسجيل بالجامعة الدكتور هشام بن صالح الزير، مشيرا إلى أن وثائق التخرج مرتبطة برصد نتائج المواد حيث يتم استخراج نتيجة كل طالب وطالبة بمجرد إدخال درجة آخر مادة. 
من جهة أخرى تستعد الجامعة لاستقبال 200 طالب في كلية الطب لأول مرة هذا العام. وأشارت مصادر مطلعة بالجامعة إلى أن القبول في كلية الطب للطلاب هذا العام أمر مؤكد.
ومن المتوقع قبول 200طالب، وتأجيل قبول الطالبات إلى العام القادم. وذكرت المصادر أن مجلس الجامعة سيحدد آلية عملية استقبال طلبات الراغبين في الالتحاق بكلية الطب.
ومن المتوقع أن يفتح باب التقديم بعد 3 أسابيع من الآن وقبل إعلان القبول في أقسام الجامعة الأخرى. كما تجري التجهيزات الفنية لإطلاق موقع الجامعة الأكاديمي على شبكة الإنترنت خلال الأسابيع القادمة. وسوف يسهم الموقع في تسهيل عملية دخول الطلاب على سجلاتهم الأكاديمية والحصول على جداول الدراسة بالجامعة والخطة التفصيلية لكل فصل دراسي.

----------


## بنت النور

فتح باب القبول والتسجيل في "تقني" الجبيل

الجبيل - عطية الزهراني

حدد معهد الجبيل التقني موعد فتح باب القبول للفصل الدراسي الاول للعام الدراسي 1426/1427هـ للحاصلين على شهادة الثانوية العامة القسم العلمي والثانوية الصناعية بتقدير لا يقل عن جيد اعتبارا من يوم السبت الموافق 25/5/1426هـ ولغاية يوم الاثنين الموافق 27/5/1426هـ وذلك في تخصصات تقنية خراطة المعادن، وتقنية صيانة الآلات الصناعية، وتقنية الكهرباء الصناعية، وتقنية الرسم والتصميم بالحاسب الآلي، وتقنية اللحام الصناعية.
وسيكون موعد التسجيل حسب التقدير بحيث يكون يوما السبت والاحد الموافقان 25 - 26/5/1426هـ للحاصلين على تقدير ممتاز وجيد جدا في الثانوية العامة تخصص علوم طبيعية، وتقنية، والثانوية الصناعية، ويوم الاثنين الموافق 27/5/1426هـ للحاصلين على تقدير ممتاز وجيد في التخصصات السابقة.
وحدد المعهد شروط القبول بأن يكون الطالب سعودي الجنسية مع احضار بطاقة الاحوال المدنية وصورة منها، والا يزيد عمر المتقدم على (21) سنة ولا تزيد مدة حصوله على الشهادة الثانوية على سنتين دراسيتين، واحضار استمارة اتمام الدراسة الثانوية الاصل وشهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك وصور منها وعدد (6) صور شخصية ملونة وحديثة مقاس (4*6) علما بأن التسجيل سيكون في مقر كلية الجبيل الصناعية.يذكر ان مدة الدراسة هي سنتان ونصف السنة، السنة الاولى لدراسة اللغة الانجليزية والرياضيات والعلوم العامة والسنة ونصف السنة الثانية لدراسة التخصص وبرنامج التدريب على رأس العمل.

----------


## بنت النور

الإنترنت" للقبول بجامعة الملك عبدالعزيز


حددت جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز بجدة يوم الخميس 23 جمادى الأولى القادم لبدء القبول في الكليات الصحية وكلية الهندسة عن طريق موقع الجامعة على الإنترنت .
واوضح عميد القبول والتسجيل الدكتور بدر احمد حبيب الله أن الترشيح للانتظام في باقي الكليات سيبدأ اعتبارا من يوم السبت 3 جمادى الآخرة المقبل فيما تحدد يوم السبت 17 من نفس الشهر موعدا لقبول طلاب وطالبات الانتساب عبر الإنترنت.

----------


## بنت النور

بدء القبول لمعهد تقنية وصيانة السيارات.. 18 جمادى الأولى

واس ـ جدة

حدد المعهد العالى السعودى اليابانى للسيارات فى محافظة جدة اكثر من 36 مركزا فى مختلف مناطق ومحافظات المملكة لتسجيل الشباب السعودي الراغبين فى الالتحاق بالدراسة فى مجال صيانة وتقنية السيارات للعام الدراسي المقبل.
وقال المدير التنفيذى للمعهد سالم بن حسن الاسمرى: ان المعهد ثمرة تعاون بين المملكة واليابان من اجل تدريب الشباب السعودي واعداد الكوادر الوطنية المؤهلة للعمل فى هذا القطاع الذى يحتاجه السوق السعودي.
واضاف: ان المعهد حدد يوم السبت 18 جمادى الاولى 1426هـ موعدا لقبول الطلاب خريجى الثانوية العامة القسم العلمي والاولوية لحديثى التخرج.
وبين ان من اهم شروط القبول بالمعهد: ان يكون سعودي الجنسية ولا يقل تقديره العام في مادة اللغة الانجليزية عن جيد ولا يتجاوز عمره عشرين عاما عند حلول الدراسة وان يجتاز اختبارات الاستعداد والذكاء فى اللغة الانجليزية واسبوع التهيئة المهنية والفحص الطبي.
وأوضح الاسمرى ان من اهم المميزات التى يمنحها المعهد للطالب المتخرج عقد عمل قبل بدء الدراسة مع احدى الشركات المساهمة فى المعهد ومكافأة شهرية قدرها الف و200 ريال شهريا لكل طالب منتظم وتأمين طبى وعلاج وسكن داخلى اضافة الى توفير كل وسائل الترفيه من صالات رياضية وملاعب كرة لقدم وطائرة وسلة وكرة يد وغيرها.
واشار الى ان الطالب المتخرج في المعهد سيمنح العديد من المميزات حيث يتخرج المتدرب بوظيفة فنى صيانة سيارات يابانية طبقا للمستوى الثالث من نظام تأهيل هندسة وصيانة السيارات اليابانية ويمنح دبلوما يعادل دبلوم الكليات التقنية فى المملكة ويعمل الخريج بمجرد تخرجه فى نفس مدينته التى يعيش فيها اضافة الى راتب مجز وبدل سكن ومواصلات وغيرها من المميزات.
وافاد ان انشاء المعهد العالى السعودى اليابانى للسيارات حظى بدعم من سمو ولي العهد - حفظه الله - الذي شجع الفكرة وامر بتخصيص قطعة ارض من اراضى الحرس الوطني لاقامة المشروع على مساحة 72 الفا و500 متر مربع. وتم توقيع مذكرة التفاهم بين المملكة واليابان لانشاء المعهد اثناء زيارة سموه لليابان فى شهر اكتوبر من عام 1998م حيث التزم البلدان بدعم وتشجيع القطاعين العام والخاص لانشاء المعهد ليكون احدى ثمار الزيارة التى قام بها سموه الكريم من اجل اعداد شباب سعودى على مستوى عال من الكفاءة فى هذا المجال.

----------


## بنت النور

قبول موحد لبرنامج الكليات الصحية بالجامعة  

أعلنت عمادة القبول والتسجيل بجامعة الملك سعود عن برنامج القبول الموحد للكليات الصحية للعام القادم 1426/1427هـ أوضح ذلك عميد القبول والتسجيل الدكتور عبدالله السلمان حيث أشار سعادته الى أن القبول للعام القادم بالكليات الصحية لم يعد قبولا مباشرا بالكلية التي يرغبها الطالب إنما سيكون القبول فقط للبرنامج الموحد للكليات الصحية وهذا البرنامج مدته عام دراسي كحد أدنى يدرس الطالب أو الطالبة خلال المقررات الإعدادية يتم بعد الانتهاء من البرنامج تحديد الكلية في ضوء المعايير التالية ( المعدل التراكمي ، ورغبة الطالب أو الطالب أو الطالبة وتوفر مقعد متاح ) .
وأكد الدكتور السلمان أن هذا التوجه من الجامعة يأتي استجابة لتوجيهات معالي وزير التعليم العالي ويحقق مبدأ المساواة وتكافؤ الفرص بين الطلاب والطالبات في الالتحاق بالكليات الصحية التي يرغبونها ممن تنطبق عليهم الحد الأدنى من الشروط المطلوبة ستعلن لاحقا للتقديم على القبول بالبرنامج الموحد للكليات الصحية وذكر عمادة القبول والتسجيل على استعداد تام لاستقبال أسئلة واستفسارات الجميع من خلال الموقع على شبكة الإنترنت . 
..................................................  ....................

----------


## بنت النور

عمادة القبول والتسجيل  بجامعة الملك فيصل تطرح الخطة الزمنية للقبول للعام الدراسي الجديد 1426-1427هـ  
أولا: سوف يعقد المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم في التعليم العالي اختبار القدرات الثانية للطلاب المتقدمين للجامعات السعودية في أكثر من(30) مركزا من ضمنها الاحساء والذي سيتم في رحاب الجامعة اعتبارا من يوم السبت 11/5/1426هـ الموافق 18/6/2005م ولغاية يوم الأربعاء 15/5/1426هـ، الموافق 22/6/2005م .

ثانيا : يبدأ استقبال الطلاب والطالبات المتقدمين لجميع الكليات الصحية بالاحساء والدمام اعتبارا من يوم الاثنين 20/5/1426هـ الموافق 27/6/2005م وحتى نهاية دوام يوم الأربعاء 22/5/1426هـ الموافـــــق 27/6/2005م .


ثالثاً : تبدأ فترة استقبال طلبات الراغبات في التقديم لكلية العمارة والتخطيط بالدمام ( قسم التصميم الداخلي ) من يوم السبت 25/5/1426هـ الموافق 2/7/2005م وحتى يوم الثلاثاء 28/5/1426هـ الموافق 5/7/2005م . الموافق 13/7/205م

رابعاً: تبدأ فترة استقبال طلبات المتقدمين والمتقدمات لكليات الجامعة بالاحساء وكلية العمارة والتخطيط بالدمام (طلاب) من يوم السبت 25/5/1426هـ الموافق 2/7/2005م وحتى يوم الأحد 4/6/1426هـ الموافق 10/7/2005م .


خامسا : سوف يعقد المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم اختبار القبول التحصيلي لمتقدمين والمتقدمات للكليات الصحية بالاحساء والدمام في يوم الخميس 1/6/1426هـ الموافق 7/7/ 2005م


سادساً : سوف يعقد اختبار القبول للطالبات المتقدمات لكلية العمارة والتخطيط بالدمام ( التصميم الداخلي ) وكذلك اختبار المهارات المعمارية الخاص بكلية العمارة والتخطيط (طلاب وطالبات ) في يوم الأربعاء 7/6/1426هـ الموافق 13/7/2005م 


سابعاً : سوف يعقد اختبار القبول للطالبات المتقدمات لكليات الجامعة بالاحساء ( كلية التربية وكلية العلوم الزراعية ) اقتصاد منزلي ) وكلية العلوم يومي السبت والأحد 10- 11 /6/1426هـ الموافق 16-17/7/2005م للتخصصات العلمية ويومي الاثنين والثلاثاء 12-13/6/1425هـ الموافق 18-19/7/2005م للتخصصات الأدبية .

----------


## بنت النور

قبول 7 آلاف طالب وطالبة بجامعة الملك خالد الشهر المقبل 

تبدأ جامعة الملك خالد قبول أول دفعة من الطلاب الراغبين في الالتحاق بكليتي الهندسة وعلوم الحاسب الآلي في جازان اعتباراً من العام الدراسي الجديد. وتقرر قبول 7 آلاف طالب وطالبة في 13 كلية بالجامعة في الخميس، وأبها ونجران وجازان وبيشة. ويسمح للطلاب بالالتحاق بفصلين دراسيين دفعة واحدة، على أن يبدأ من تنطبق عليهم الشروط الدراسية للفصل الأول، ويظل الباقون احتياطيين لضمان مقاعد شاغرة لهم في الفصل الدراسي الثاني. ويبدأ القبول بكليات الطب والصيدلة وطب الأسنان للسنة الدراسية 26/1427هـ، اعتباراً من 25 جمادى الأولى، وحتى 13 جمادى الآخر، للحاصلين على مجموع في الثانوية العامة من 94% إلى 90%. وصرح مدير جامعة الملك خالد الدكتور عبدالله محمد الراشد أنه سيتم قبول أوراق الراغبين في الالتحاق بكليات الشريعة واللغة العربية والعلوم الهندسة والحاسب الآلي والعلوم الطبية التطبيقية واللغات والترجمة ابتداء من السبت 17 جمادى الآخر إلى الأربعاء 28 من نفس الشهر، وبنسب نجاح تتراوح ما بين 92% إلى 80%.
ويقبل طلاب القسم العلمي في كلية الهندسة في جازان والحاسب ، بنسب نجاح ما بين 92% و85%، اعتباراً من السبت 17 جمادى الآخر إلى الأربعاء 21 من نفس الشهر، بمقر الكليتين في جازان. وتبدأ كلية المجتمع في جازان قبول أوراق التقديم لقسم العلوم الطبية التطبيقية والحاسب من طلاب العلمي ولقسم العلوم الإدارية للعلمي والأدبي من السبت 24 جمادى الآخر إلى 3 رجب بنسب تتراوح ما بين 85% إلى 70% بمقر الكلية في جازان.
وتقبل أوراق الطلاب في كلية المجتمع بنجران وبيشة والخميس من 24 جمادى الآخر إلى 3 رجب بمقر الكليات بمجموع يتراوح ما بين 85% إلى 70% للحاصلين على الثانوية العامة. وتقرر قبول الطالبات في كليات العلوم واللغات والترجمة (إنجليزي) والحاسب الآلي لخريجات الثانوية العام الحالي فقط، اعتباراً من السبت 17 جمادى الآخر إلى الأربعاء 28 من نفس الشهر بمجاميع تتراوح ما بين 99 و90%.

----------


## بنت النور

جامعــــة الملك عبدالعزيز


الجدول الزمني لقبول الطلاب والطالبات المستجدين للعام الدراسي1426 - 1427هـ


مواعيدالترشيح وامتحان الطلاب والطالبات المتقدمين للقبول في الكليات الصحية وكلية الهندسة

الخميس 23/5/1426 هـ _ الأحد 26/5/1426 هـ
الترشيح للقبول في الكليات الصحية وكلية الهندسة عن طريق الانترنت


الاثنين 27/5/1426هـ _ الثلاثاء 28/5/1426هـ
استقبال وتدقيق أوراق المتقدمين للكليات الصحية والهندسة


الخميس 1/6/1426هـ
امتحان الكليات الصحية وكلية الهندسة


الخميس 8/6/1426هـ
الموعد المتوقع لأعلان أسماء الطلاب المقبولين في الكليات الصحية والهندسة


السبت 17/6/1426هـ _ الاثنين 19/6/1426هـ
القبول للطب الموازي
مواعيد قبولالطلاب والطالبات "انتظام" في الكليات الأخرى للعام الدراسي 1426 - 1427هـ
السبت 3/6/1426هـ _ الأربعاء 14/6/1426هـ
فتح باب الترشيح للقبول الفوري لباقي الكليات " انتظام " 
السبت 17/6/1426هـ _ الاثنين 28/6/1426هـ
تسليم ملفات الطلاب لباقي الكليات " انتظام " 
السبت 1/7/1426هـ _ الاثنين 3/7/1426هـ 
قبول طلاب كلية المجتمع ( الفصل الأول )+ السنة التأهيلية+ الدبلومات التأهيلية


مواعيد قبولالطلاب والطالبات "انتساب" للعام الدراسي 1426 - 1427هـ
السبت 17/6/1426هـ _ الخميس 12/7/1426هـ
فتح باب الترشيح لقبول طلاب الانتساب ( انترنت )
السبت 15/7/1426هـ الخميس 30/7/1426هـ
استقبال وتدقيق أوراق الطلاب المتقدمين للانتساب

----------


## بنت النور

قبول أول دفعة بطب الأسنان الخاصة العام الحالي 


جدة: الوطن
تبدأ كلية ابن سيناء للعلوم الطبية في جدة المتخصصة في إعداد الكوادر السعودية الوطنية في مجالات الطب وفروعه في السعودية بقبول أول دفعة من الطلاب والطالبات في تخصص طب الأسنان مع بداية العام الدراسي المقبل. وسيتم فتح باب القبول عقب الانتهاء من اختبارات الثانوية العامة واستلام النتائج.

وصرح رئيس مجلس إدارة الكلية شالي بن عطية الجدعاني أن فتح باب القبول في مجال طب الأسنان جاء بناء على احتياجات سوق العمل لهذا التخصص مشيراً إلى وجود عجز في سوق العمل من أطباء وطبيبات الأسنان في المستشفيات الحكومية والخاصة.

وأضاف أن افتتاح تخصص طب الأسنان جاء ملبياً لرغبة الكثير من الخريجات والخريجين الذين يرغبون التخصص في هذا العلم بعد أن أكملت الكلية أكثر من 70% من مبانيها وتم تجهيزها على أحدث التقنيات والتجهيزات من المعامل المتطورة والفصول الدراسية، وأعلن أن الكلية جاهزة لاستقبال أكثر من 300 طالب وطالبة هذا العام في تخصصات الطب البشري والصيدلة وطب الأسنان.

----------


## بنت النور

جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن 

دعوة الطلاب المؤهلين لاختبار المقررات الدراسية والحاصلين على الثانوية العامة (علمي أو تقني فقط) الذين يرغبون الالتحاق بالجامعة للعام الدراسي 1426/1427هـ ، لحضور اختبار المقررات الدراسية وفقاً للمواعيد والشروط التالية (الرجاء قراءة جميع الشروط والتعليمات) ، ويشتمل اختبار المقررات الدراسية على أربعة مواد هي: الرياضيات والفيزياء والكيمياء واللغة الإنجليزية 

ملاحظة التسجيل عن طريق الموقع





http://www.kfupm.edu.sa/admissions/StuAppl/index.htm

----------


## بنت النور

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

فتح باب القبول لحملة الدبلوم الصحي والثانوية بالقوات البرية 


أعلنت وزارة الدفاع والطيران (قيادة القوات البرية) الإدارة الطبية للقوات البرية عن فتح باب القبول والتسجيل لحملة الدبلوم الصحي والحاصلين على شهادة الثانوية العامة علوم طبيعية أو ما يعادلها بالإضافة إلى الدبلوم الصحي في التخصصات التالية (التمريض، إسعافات أولية، طوارئ، أشعة، صيدلة، فني معدات طبية) وعلى الراغبين الالتحاق بالسلك العسكري تقديم طلباتهم لمكتب التجنيد في المناطق التالية:
الخرج: خلال الفترة من (18/5/1426هـ) إلى (22/5/1426هـ).
تبوك: خلال الفترة من (25/5/1426هـ) إلى (29/5/1426هـ).
حفر الباطن: خلال الفترة من (3/6/1426هـ) إلى (7/6/1426هـ).
الشرقية: خلال الفترة من (10/6/1426هـ) إلى (14/6/1426هـ).
الطائف: خلال الفترة من (17/6/1426هـ) إلى (21/6/1426هـ).
المدينة المنورة: خلال الفترة من (24/6/1426هـ) إلى (28/6/1426هـ).
خميس مشيط: خلال الفترة من (1/7/1426هـ) إلى (5/7/1426هـ).

----------


## بنت النور

فرص ابتعاث للدراسة 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

تعلن وزارة التعليم العالي عن وجود فرص ابتعاث للدراسة في جامعات الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية المتميزة لمرحلة البكالوريوس والماجستير والدكتوراه و الزمالة الطبية في التخصصات الآتية : 
1- الطب .
2- العلوم الصحية التطبيقية (التمريض، الأشعة، علوم صحية ، مختبرات طبية ، تقنية طبية) 
3- الصيدلة .
4- الهندسة .
5- الحاسب الآلي .
6- العلوم الأساسية ( الرياضيات ، الفيزياء ، الكيمياء ) .
7- القانون.
8- المحاسبة .
9- التجارة الإلكترونية . 
شروط ومسوغات الإبتعاث 
شروط الإبتعاث لمرحلة البكالوريوس:
1- ألا تقل نسبة الثانوية العامة عن (85%) في قسم العلوم الطبيعية أو(90%) في الأقسام الأخرى أو ما يعادلها.
2- ألا تقل نسبة اختبار القدرات العامة عن 70% .
3- ألا تزيد مدة الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة عن ثلاث سنوات.
شروط الإبتعاث لمرحلة الماجستير أو الدكتوراه :
1- ألا يقل المعدل لمرحلة البكالوريوس أو الماجستير عن (2.75) من (4) أو (3.75) من (5) أو مايعادلها .
2- ألا تزيد مدة الحصول على شهادة مرحلة البكالوريوس أو الماجستير عن خمس سنوات . 
شروط الابتعاث لمرحلة الزمالة الطبية :
الحصول على قبول من إحدي المؤسسات المتميزة الموصى بها من الوزارة لمرحلة الزمالة . 
شروط عامة للإبتعاث :
1- أن يكون المتقدم سعودي الجنسية .
2- ألا يكون المتقدم موظفا في القطاع العام أو الخاص .
3- يجب أن تتم الدراسة بالتفرغ التام وأن ينتظم الطالب بالدراسة إنتظاما كلياً.
4- الحصول على التأشيرة اللازمة من السفارة الأمريكية للدراسة في إحدى الجامعات الأمريكية الموصى بها . 
المسوغات المطلوبة:
1-تعبئة استمارة الإبتعاث للولايات المتحدة لأمريكية في موقع الوزارة
2-صورة الشهادة الأخيرة ما قبل المرحلة المطلوبة وصورة قرار معادلتها إذا كانت صادرة من الخراج .
3- صورة شهادة حسن السيرة وسلوك لخريجي الثانوية العامة .
سيكون استقبال الطلبات في الوزارة من الساعة الخامسة مساءً وحتى الساعة العاشرة ليلاً أو تعبئة النموذج آليا بعد الموافقة على شروط الابتعاث

http://www.mohe.gov.sa/

----------


## بنت النور

تابع..فرص ابتعاث للدراسة

- اتصلوا على الرقم 4415555 تحويله صفر من الساعة 5 عصر للساعة 10 المساء . 
2- عن طريق البريد الإلكتروني usascholarships@mohe.gov.sa
3- أو عن طريق المراسلة على العنوان التالي ( وزارة التعليم العالي ن وكالة الوزارة للعلاقات الثقافية ، الإدارة العامة لشؤون البعثات ، برنامج الإبتعاث للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ، الرياض 11153 ) ، فاكس رقم 4419005 
4- أو عن طريق زيارة لديوان الوزارة الواقع على تقاطع شارع المعذر و شارع التخصصي بمدينة الرياض . علما أن الخبر كان صادر بتاريخ 4 يونيو الموافق 27ربيع الأخر يوم السبت و الإعلان لمدة شهر فقط . .يعني اللاحق يلحق . 


أسال الله العلي القدير أن يوفق الجميع لما يحببه و يرضاه ، و أن يجعل لكم في كل خطوة سلامة .

----------


## المستجير

الله يعطيك العافيه بصراحه مشاركات طيبه ونسال الله ان يجزيكى خير الجزاء وان يجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك كما نساله ان ينفع بما كتبتى الجميع يارب

----------


## بنت النور

فتح باب القبول بجامعة الملك سعود 21 الجاري

الرياض: الوطن
أعلنت جامعة الملك سعود عن فتح باب القبول للالتحاق بالجامعة في الفصل الأول للعام الدراسي 26/1427هـ موضحة أنه سيتم استقبال طلبات الالتحاق بالجامعة على فترتين:
الفترة الأولى: استقبال المتقدمين والمتقدمات للبرنامج الموحد للكليات الصحية من 21/5/1426هـ وحتى نهاية دوام يوم الأحد 26/5/1426هـ 
الفترة الثانية: للتقديم لباقي كليات الجامعة من يوم السبت 17/6/1426هـ وحتى يوم الأربعاء 5/7/1426هـ ويتم خلال هذه الفترة إنهاء إجراءات المقبولين في الكليات الصحية. 
وأوضح عميد شؤون القبول والتسجيل الدكتور عبدالله السلمان أنه سيتم استقبال الطلاب بصالة الألعاب الرياضية بالمدينة الجامعية في حين سيتم استقبال الطالبات بمركز الدراسات الجامعية للبنات بعليشة (بوابة رقم 5). 
وفيما يلي الشروط والمواعيد:
الفترة الأولى: التقديم للبرنامج الموحد للكليات الصحية
تبدأ من يوم الثلاثاء 21/5/1426هـ وحتى نهاية دوام يوم الأحد 26/5/1426هـ وقد خصصت هذه الفترة لاستقبال الطلاب والطالبات الراغبين في الالتحاق بالبرنامج الموحد للكليات الصحية حيث يتوقف القبول في البرنامج على المعايير التالية:
* النسبة العامة في شهادة الثانوية العامة.
* درجة اختبار القدرات العامة الذي يقدمه المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم في التعليم العالي (للطلاب فقط). 
* درجة الاختبار التحصيلي للكليات الصحية الذي يقدمه المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم في التعليم العالي للطلاب والطالبات (راجع نشرة المركز).
* المقابلة الشخصية. 
وبعد أن ينهي الطالب أو الطالبة دراسة مقررات البرنامج الموحد بنجاح سيتم توجيهه إلى إحدى الكليات الصحية الأربع حسب المعدل التراكمي وتوفر مقعد متاح، بالإضافة إلى رغبة الطالب. 

المستندات المطلوب تقديمها
‌أ- صورتان من استمارة الثانوية العامة مع الأصل للمطابقة.
‌ب- صورتان من شهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك مع الأصل للمطابقة.
‌ج- صورتان لبطاقة الأحوال مع إحضار الأصل للمطابقة بالنسبة للطلاب.
‌د- صورتان لدفتر العائلة مع إحضار الأصل للمطابقة بالنسبة للطالبات.
اختبار القبول بالبرنامج الموحد للكليات الصحية
سيتم بإذن الله عقد اختبار القبول بالبرنامج الموحد للكليات الصحية في يوم الخميس 1/6/1426هـ، وعلى الطلاب والطالبات التأكد من استلام بطاقة دخول اختبار القبول والنشرة الإرشادية التي توضح إجراءات وأماكن الاختبار، وذلك من موظف أو موظفة القبول عند التقديم، مع مراعاة ما يلي:
* على الطالب والطالبة إحضار إشعار دخول الاختبار التحصيلي للكليات الصحية وإثبات الهوية (بطاقة الأحوال المدنية للطلاب، دفتر العائلة للطالبات) وإشعار تسديد رسم دخول الاختبار (مئة ريال لصالح المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم في التعليم العالي، من شركة الراجحي المصرفية) في اليوم المحدد لإجراء الاختبار، وكذلك في اليوم المحدد للمقابلة الشخصية، وبدونهما لن يدخل الاختبار أو المقابلة.
* على المتقدمين الحضور قبل موعد الاختبار والمقابلة بنصف ساعة على الأقل.
المقابلة الشخصية بالبرنامج الموحد للكليات الصحية
يتولى المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم في التعليم العالي تصحيح الاختبار وإعلان نتائجه. وبعد ظهور النتائج ستقوم عمادة شؤون القبول والتسجيل بفرز الطلبات بناءً على معايير القبول الثلاثة ويتوقع إعلان أسماء المرشحين والمرشحات لدخول المقابلات الشخصية في الصحف المحلية خلال يومي الخميس أو الجمعة 8-9/6/1426هـ ويحدد الإعلان مكان وزمان عقد المقابلة الشخصية لكل مرشح، والتي ستعقد خلال الفترة من 11 - 13/6/1426هـ. كما سيساند ذلك إعلان أسماء المرشحين والمرشحات لدخول المقابلات الشخصية على صفحة العمادة على الإنترنت (www.dar.ksu.edu.sa).
أما النتائج النهائية للقبول فستعلن في "الصحف المحلية". كما سيساند ذلك إعلان للنتائج على صفحة العمادة على الإنترنت (www.dar.ksu.edu.sa) وذلك يومي الخميس أو الجمعة 15-16/6/1426هـ
وعلى المقبولين بالبرنامج الموحد للكليات الصحية المراجعة في المواعيد المحددة لتسليم ملفاتهم خلال فترة القبول الثانية حسب نسب وتواريخ استلام الملفات، مصطحبين معهم بطاقة دخول اختبار القبول وبقية المستندات المطلوبة ليتم إنهاء إجراءات قبولهم. أما الذين لم يقبلوا ويرغبون في قبولهم بكليات أخرى فعليهم المراجعة مع بطاقة دخول اختبار القبول وبقية المستندات المطلوبة حسب نسب وتواريخ استلام الملفات للفترة الثانية.
الفترة الثانية: التقديم لباقي الكليات
يبدأ استقبال الطلاب والطالبات لباقي الكليات يوم السبت 17/6/1426هـ وحتى يوم الأربعاء 5/7/1426هـ حسب توفر المقاعد. وسيكون القبول فوريا حيث يقبل الطلاب والطالبات وفق رغباتهم بناء على نسبهم والمقاعد المتاحة في الكليات. وسيكون الاستقبال حسب النسبة المكافئة وهي تمثل 70% من نسبة الثانوية العامة و30% من درجة اختبار القدرات العامة وذلك للطلاب فقط، أما الطالبات فسيكون الاستقبال حسب نسبة الثانوية العامة فقط، علما بأن التأخر عن الحضور في الموعد المحدد يؤدي إلى فوات فرصة القبول في القسم المطلوب بسبب استفادة طالب آخر من المقعد المتاح. موقع العمادة على الإنترنت (www.dar.ksu.edu.sa) يتيح للطالب والطالبة التعرف على الموعد المحدد لاستقبال طلباتهم حسب النسبة المكافئة.
مثال لحساب النسبة المكافئة:
نسبة الثانوية العامة = 88%
درجة اختبار القدرات العامة = 69
النسبة المكافئة = (88× 0.70) + (69 ×0.30) = 82.3%
هذا الطالب على سبيل المثال لا تنطبق عليه شروط كلية الحاسب الآلي والمعلومات لأن القبول بها كما هو محدد في هذه النشرة يشترط حصول الطالب على نسبة لا تقل عن 89% كحد أدنى وللقسم العلمي فقط، بينما يمكن قبوله بكلية الهندسة مع تحقق شرط النسبة الخاصة، وعلى ذلك يمكن القياس على بقية الكليات. 
اختبار القدرات لكلية العمارة والتخطيط (طلاب)
سيتم عقد اختبار القدرات للمتقدمين لكلية العمارة والتخطيط يوم الاثنين 26/6/1426هـ في مقر الكلية. 
المقابلات الشخصية لكلية التربية (طلاب)
سيتم إجراء المقابلات للطلاب الراغبين في الالتحاق بكلية التربية أثناء فترة التقديم الفوري يوميا في مقر الكلية.
القبول بكلية التمريض (طلاب)
تستقبل كلية التمريض الطلاب الراغبين في الالتحاق اعتبارا من يوم السبت الموافق 17/6/1426هـ حسب النسبة المكافئة. وسيكون استقبال الطلاب بصالة الألعاب الرياضية بالمدينة الجامعية. علماً بأنه لا يجوز للمقبولين التحويل منها إلى كليات الجامعة الأخرى. وسيتم إجراء المقابلات الشخصية للطلاب الراغبين في الالتحاق بالكلية أثناء فترة القبول الفوري يوميا في مبنى (6) المدرجات الدراسية مقابل كلية الآداب.
القبول بكلية التمريض (طالبات) تستقبل كلية التمريض الطالبات الراغبات في الالتحاق بها بمركز الدراسات الجامعية للبنات بعليشة (بوابة رقم 5)، علماً بأنه لا يجوز للمقبولات التحويل منها إلى كليات الجامعة الأخرى. 
القبول بدبلوم اللغات والترجمة (طلاب وطالبات)سيتم استلام صور لأوراق التقديم للحاصلين على البكالوريوس بمعدل 3.00 فما فوق والراغبين في الالتحاق ببرنامج دبلوم اللغات ابتداء من يوم السبت 17/6/1426هـ وحتى يوم الأربعاء 21/6/1426هـ. وذلك في صالة الألعاب الرياضية بالمدينة الجامعية. وسيكون استقبال الطالبات خلال الفترة من الاثنين الموافق 26 / 6 / 1426 هـ إلى الأربعاء الموافق 28 / 6 / 1426 هـ وذلك في مقر قسم قبول وتسجيل الطالبات بعليشة. وسيتم اتخاذ قرار القبول بعد إجراء المفاضلة بين المتقدمين من قبل كلية اللغات والترجمة.
قبول الطالبات لدبلوم مساعد طب الأسنان
يبدأ التقديم للطالبات الراغبات في الالتحاق ببرنامج دبلوم مساعد طب الأسنان في مقر الكلية بالملز، وعلى الطالبة مراجعة الكلية بالملز لتقديم صور من ملفها، وفي حال قبولها توجه الطالبة لقسم قبول وتسجيل الطالبات بعليشة لاستكمال تقديم أوراقها، علماً بأنه لا يجوز لها التحويل إلى كليات الجامعة الأخرى بعد قبولها في هذا البرنامج. 
المستندات المطلوب تقديمها
* أصل استمارة الثانوية العامة مع 6 صور منها.
* أصل شهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك مع صورتين منها.
* صورتان لبطاقة الأحوال مع إحضار الأصل للمطابقة للطلاب.
* صورتان لدفتر العائلة مع إحضار الأصل للمطابقة للطالبات.
* شهادة اختبار القدرات العامة الذي يقدمه المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم في التعليم العالي (للطلاب فقط).
* موافقة ولي الأمر بالنسبة للطالبات، ويفضل أن تكون على نموذج طلب الالتحاق.
* أربع صور شمسية (4×6) للطلاب فقط. 
* إحضار موافقة جهة العمل للموظفين. 
شروط القبول لكليات الجامعة
ينبغي للطالب والطالبة التعرف على كليات الجامعة وأقسامها، وشروط القبول في كل كلية أو قسم، وأن يقوم بترتيب رغباته في طلب الالتحاق بالجامعة وفق درجاته التي تحصل عليها بحيث تتاح له فرصة أخرى إذا تعذر قبوله في رغبته الأولى

----------


## بنت النور

الهدياني يؤكد أن تخفيض رسوم التدريب ينعكس على مستوى الطالب
13 برنامجاً موحداً في 65 معهداً صحياً أهلياً 
الطائف: ساعد الثبيتي 
أوشكت الهيئة السعودية للتخصصات الصحية على إقرار تطبيق البرنامج الموحد في جميع المعاهد الصحية الأهلية بالسعودية. أوضح ذلك مدير إدارة المعاهد الصحية بالهيئة السعودية للتخصصات الصحية، الدكتور فهيد بن محمد الهدياني، مضيفاً في تصريح لـ"الوطن" أن العمل جارٍ على قدم وساق وتم تجهيز 13برنامجاً سوف توزع قريبا على المعاهد الصحية الأهلية لاعتمادها كحد أدنى لبرامج هذه المعاهد، كاشفاً أن هناك 30 برنامجاً تدرس الآن في المعاهد الصحية تم توحيد 13برنامجا منها بشكل نهائي، وهناك لجان علمية لإعداد بقية البرامج سوف تكون هي الحد الأدنى للدراسة في جميع المعاهد الأهلية. وعن البرامج الحالية للمعاهد الصحية الأهلية، أوضح أن البرامج الموحدة لا تختلف عنها كثيرا وكثيرا منها يتوافق تماما مع البرامج الموحدة. وقال: إن الهدف من توحيد البرامج لتكون الحد الأدنى لبرامج المعاهد الصحية الأهلية وللمعهد حرية الإضافة على هذا البرنامج بما يراه مناسباً كإضافة مواد أو مواضيع تفرق برنامج المعهد عن غيره، مشيراً إلى أن عدد المعاهد الصحية الأهلية بلغ هذا العام 61 معهداً للبنين و4 معاهد نسائية للبنات جميعها مصرحة، مشيرا إلى أنه يجري حاليا دراسة وضع المعاهد الصحية الأهلية للبنات. 
وعن دعم الهيئة للمعاهد الصحية الأهلية، قال الهدياني إن الاعتراف ببرامج المعاهد الصحية والترخيص لها والإشراف عليها للتأكد من أن المخرجات تلبي متطلبات سوق العمل واختبار الطلاب وتصنيفهم ومنحهم شهادات معتمدة يعد أكبر دعم للمعاهد الصحية الأهلية، ذاكرا أن لجنة الإشراف المركزية هي اللجنة الأم التي تشرف على جميع المعاهد الصحية الأهلية في السعودية، وأنه تم تشكيل لجان إشراف محلية في جميع مناطق السعودية، لكي تكون قريبة من المعاهد ويكون الإشراف المباشر من خلال تلك اللجان على المعاهد للنظر في طلبات المعاهد لإضافة أنشطة أو الحصول على تراخيص ولسهولة الزيارات الميدانية المفاجئة. وعن نسبة السعودة في المعاهد الصحية أشار إلى أن من شروط افتتاح المعاهد الصحية سعودة جميع الوظائف الإدارية ومدير المعهد بنسبة 100% وتحقيق نسبة 40% من الوظائف التعليمية، موضحاً أن هناك متابعة من قبل الهيئة التي لن ترضى بالإخلال بشروط السعودة. 
وذكر الهدياني أن وزارة الصحة كانت تتقاضى 5 آلاف ريال لكل فصل دراسي عن كل طالب يتدرب في مستشفيات وزارة الصحة و9600 لفصل الامتياز وتم تخفيض رسوم التدريب للفصلين الثالث والرابع بنسبة 50% لتصبح 2500 ريال عن كل فصل، وكذلك رسوم سنة الامتياز لتصبح 5 آلاف ريال وذلك بعد أن وافق وزير الصحة الدكتور حمد المانع على ذلك بناء على توصيات من هيئة التخصصات الصحية بعد الاجتماع مع ملاك المعاهد الأهلية، مشيرا إلى أن الرسوم السابقة تعد مكلفة وهي بالتالي تنعكس على الطالب نفسه. 
يذكر أن أكثر من 6 آلاف طالب وطالبة يتدربون في المعاهد الصحية الأهلية في كافة مناطق السعودية، تخرج منهم هذا الفصل نحو 600 طالب

----------


## بنت النور

اتمنى من الكل يشارك لان هذا لكم بعد مو بس لي!!!!

----------


## بنت النور

10 جمادى الثاني بدء القبول في جامعة الإمام والنسب 70% للطلاب و85% للطالبات

الرياض: محمد البقمي
أكد مدير جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية الدكتور محمد السالم حرص الجامعة على إتاحة الفرصة أمام أكبر عدد ممكن من الطلاب والطالبات للدراسات في كليات وأقسام الجامعة المختلفة.
من جانبه بين عميد القبول والتسجيل بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية الدكتور عبدالعزيز بن راشد العبيدي أن يوم السبت 10/6/1426هـ سيكون بداية القبول في الجامعة وفق الشروط التي سيعلن عنها في حينه، وقال: إن القبول سيكون فورياً وعدد المقبولين في الجامعة لن يقل عن 5 آلاف طالب وطالبة للفصل الدراسي الأول.
وبين عميد القبول والتسجيل في الجامعة أن نسبة القبول للطلاب ستكون 70% كنسبة مكافئة وللطالبات 85%، ما عدا بعض التخصصات التي تستلزم بعض الشروط الخاصة والنسب الخاصة مثل كلية علوم الحاسب الآلي والمعلومات وكلية اللغات والترجمة.
من جانب آخر أكد الدكتور العبيدي أن اختبارات القياس التي تجري هذه الأيام في جامعة الإمام تسير على ما يرام، حيث يستقبل المركز الموجود بالجامعة 800 طالب يوميا في الفترة الصباحية ولمدة أسبوع كامل.
مضيفاً أن المركز يستقبل طلاب العلوم الشرعية والطبيعية على حدٍ سواء، وذلك وفق أرقام التسجيل التي حصل عليها الطلاب أثناء تسجيلهم في مركز القياس الوطني ووفق اليوم الذي اختاروه والمركز الذي يريدون الاختبار به.
وقال العبيدي: إن العمل يبدأ من الساعة السادسة صباحا وحتى الساعة الثانية عشرة ظهرا، مشيرا إلى أن الجامعة استعدت منذ وقت مبكر لاستقبال الطلاب الراغبين في تأدية اختبارات القياس وذلك من خلال توفير كافة الإمكانات البشرية والمادية وتشكيل عدة لجان كاللجنة الإدارية الخاصة بتهيئة المكان والأوراق وإعلان الأسماء وتعليقها، ولجنة الكنترول والتي يتلخص عملها في توزيع الأسئلة وأوراق الإجابات وجمعها وإعادتها للمركز الوطني للقياس، ولجنة الاستقبال ومهمتها تدقيق البيانات الخاصة بالطلاب المسجلين.

----------


## بنت النور

قبول 7 آلاف طالب وطالبة في 18 كلية
جامعة الملك خالد تحدد مواعيد القبول للفصل الدراسي المقبل

أبها: محمد البشري 
أوضح مدير جامعة الملك خالد الأستاذ الدكتور عبدالله بن محمد الراشد أنه سيتم قبول أكثر من 7 آلاف طالب وطالبة في 18 كلية بالجامعة في مدن أبها وجازان ونجران وبيشة وخميس مشيط. حيث يبدأ القبول بكليات الطب والصيدلة وطب الأسنان للسنة الدراسية 26/1427هـ، اعتباراً من 25 جمادى الأولى، وحتى 13 جمادى الآخرة، للحاصلين على مجموع في الثانوية العامة من 94% إلى90% وأضاف أنه سيتم قبول أوراق الراغبين في الالتحاق بكليات الشريعة واللغة العربية والعلوم الهندسية والحاسب الآلي والعلوم الطبية التطبيقية واللغات والترجمة ابتداء من السبت 17 جمادى الآخرة إلى الأربعاء 28 من نفس الشهر، وبنسب نجاح تتراوح ما بين 92% إلى 80% ويقبل طلاب القسم العلمي في كليتي الهندسة والحاسب في جازان بنسب نجاح ما بين 92% و85%، اعتباراً من السبت 17 جمادى الآخرة إلى الأربعاء 21 من نفس الشهر، بمقر الكليتين في جازان. وتبدأ كلية المجتمع في جازان قبول أوراق التقديم لقسم العلوم الطبية التطبيقية والحاسب من طلاب العلمي ولقسم العلوم الإدارية للعلمي والأدبي من السبت 24 جمادى الآخرة إلى 3 رجب بنسب تتراوح ما بين 85% إلى 70% بمقر الكلية في جازان وتقبل أوراق الطلاب في كلية المجتمع بنجران وبيشة وخميس مشيط من 24 جمادى الأولى للحاصلين على الثانوية العامة.
وتقرر قبول الطالبات في كليات العلوم واللغات والترجمة (إنجليزي) والحاسب الآلي لخريجات الثانوية العامة للعام الحالي فقط، اعتباراً من السبت 17 إلى يوم الأربعاء 28 من جمادى الآخرة والقبول في الجامعات .

----------


## بنت النور

تحديد مواعيد القبول في الكلية التقنية بالمدينة المنورة 

المدينة المنورة: سليمان الحملي
حددت الكلية التقنية في المدينة المنورة مواعيد قبول طلبات التقديم للفصل الدراسي الأول للعام الدراسي المقبل 1426/1427هـ لطلاب الثانوية العامة والثانويات الفنية، وذلك عن طريق موقع الكلية على شبكة الإنترنت: www.gotevot.edu.sa.
ويبدأ القبول اعتبارا من السبت الموافق 24 جمادى الآخرة المقبل وحتى الأربعاء الموافق 12 رجب المقبل. وتتضمن شروط القبول أن يكون المتقدم سعودي الجنسية، ويجوز قبول غير السعوديين وفقا للتعليمات المنظمة لذلك، والحصول على اختبار القدرات العامة. ويشترط اجتياز المقابلة الشخصية لقسم الفندقة والسفر والسياحة بعد القبول المبدئي، وأن يكون حاصلا على شهادة الثانوية العامة أو الفنية أو ما يعادلها، وألا يقل تقديره العام عن جيد، وأن يكون حسن السيرة والسلوك، وأن يجتاز أي اختبار أو مقابلة شخصية تحددها الكلية، وأن يكون لائقا طبيا، وأن يكون متفرغا كليا للدراسة، وألا يكون مفصولا من أي كلية تقنية من قبل، وألا يكون مفصولا لأي سبب تأديبي من أي جهة تعليمية من قبل، وألا يكون قد مضى على حصوله على المؤهل المطلوب للقبول أكثر من 3 سنوات. ويجوز قبول الموظف من القطاعين العام والخاص بشرط حصوله على الموافقة من مرجعه للتفرغ للدراسة في برنامج الدبلوم الموازي وأن يستوفي الشروط المعلنة وقت التقديم النهائي التي تحددها الكلية.

----------


## بنت النور

بدء القبول بالمعهد السعودي- الياباني للسيارات اعتبارا من السبت 

جدة: الوطن 
أعلن المعهد العالي السعودي- الياباني للسيارات في محافظة جدة عن خطته العامة للقبول والتسجيل للعام الدراسي القادم والتي سيتم تطبيقها ابتداء من يوم السبت القادم حيث سيتم فتح باب القبول لخريجي الثانوية العامة القسم العلمي للتخصص في مجال تقنية وصيانة السيارات. وقال المدير التنفيذي للمعهد سالم بن حسن الأسمري إن المعهد حدد أكثر من 36 مركزا في مختلف المناطق والمحافظات، لتسجيل الشباب السعودي الراغبين في الالتحاق بالدراسة في مجال صيانة وتقنية السيارات. وسيتم استقبال الطلاب الراغبين في التسجيل في كافة المراكز التي حددها المعهد. 
وأفاد بأن المعهد هو ثمرة تعاون بين المملكة واليابان من أجل تدريب الشباب السعودي وإعداد الكوادر الوطنية المؤهلة للعمل في هذا القطاع الذي يحتاجه السوق السعودي. 
وأوضح أن من أهم شروط القبول بالمعهد أن يكون المتقدم سعودي الجنسية ولا يقل تقديره العام وفي مادة اللغة الإنجليزية عن جيد، ولا يتجاوز عمره 20 عاما عند القبول، وأن يجتاز اختبارات الاستعداد والذكاء في اللغة الإنجليزية وأسبوع التهيئة المهنية والفحص الطبي. 
وأبرز الأسمري أهم المميزات التي يمنحها المعهد للطالب المتخرج، ومنها عقد عمل قبل بدء الدراسة مع إحدى الشركات المساهمة في المعهد ومكافأة شهرية 1200 ريال لكل طالب منتظم، وتأمين طبي وعلاج وسكن داخلي، إضافة إلى توفير كل وسائل الترفيه من مركز إنترنت و صالات رياضية وملاعب كرة القدم والطائرة والسلة واليد وغيرها. 
وأشار إلى أن الطالب المتخرج من المعهد سيمنح العديد من المميزات حيث يتخرج المتدرب بوظيفة فني صيانة سيارات يابانية طبقا للمستوى الثالث من نظام تأهيل هندسة وصيانة السيارات الياباني ويمنح دبلوما يعادل دبلوم الكليات التقنية في المملكة ويعمل الخريج بمجرد تخرجه في نفس مدينته أو منطقته التي يعيش فيها إضافة إلى راتب مجز وبدل سكن ومواصلات وغيرها من المميزات.

----------


## بنت النور

ماشوف اي تفاعل مع الموضوع !!!!!!!!!!!!!

ماحد من هالاعضاء يهمه هالموضوع؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنت النور

كلية الدراسات التطبيقية تفتح باب القبول يوم السبت الموافق 17-6- 1426هـ 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

يبدأ القبول للفصل الدراسي الأول بكلية الدراسات التطبيقية وخدمة المجتمع بجامعة الملك سعود يوم السبت الموافق 17-6- 1426هـ في برامج الدبلوم للطلاب والطالبات وكذلك البرنامج الانتقالي للجامعة للطالبات صرح بذلك الدكتور فهد بن ناصر الفهد عميد كلية الدراسات التطبيقية وخدمة المجتمع. 
وأضاف: إن البرامج المتاحة بالكلية تشمل: 
أولا: الدبلومات وتضم دبلوم السجلات الطبية (طلاب وطالبات، ودبلوم المختبرات الطبية (طلاب وطالبات)، ودبلوم التشخيص الإشعاعي (طلاب وطالبات)، ودبلوم السكرتارية الطبية (طلاب وطالبات)، ودبلوم التمريض (طالبات فقط)، ودبلوم الاتصالات وشبكات الحاسب (طلاب فقط)، ودبلوم البرمجة وقواعد البيانات (طلاب وطالبات)، ودبلوم المحاسبة (طلاب وطالبات)، ودبلوم التسويق، (طلاب فقط)، ودبلوم الانظمة (طلاب فقط). 
ثانيا: مسارات البرنامج الانتقالي للجامعة للطالبات وتضم مسار اللغة العربية، ومسار اللغة الانجليزية، ومسار المحاسبة، ومسار إدارة الاعمال، ومسار الرياضيات، ومسار الفيزياء، ومساء التربية الخاصة، ومسار علم النفس، ومسار الدراسات الاجتماعية، ومسار تعليم قبل المرحلة الابتدائية. 
وأضاف إن البرنامج الانتقالي يهدف إلى العمل على إتاحة الفرصة للطالبات اللاتي لم تمكنهن ظروفهن الدراسية من تحقيق المعدلات المطلوبة للالتحاق بالجامعة بأعدادهن في برنامج انتقالي لمدة أربعة فصول دراسية وإلحاق من تحقق متطلبات الالتحاق بالجامعة بالكلية المناسبة مع احتساب المقررات الموجودة في الكلية المحول إليها.

----------


## بنت النور

فتح باب القبول والتسجيل بصحي البنات بالجوف 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الجوف - فهد الكريع:
أعلن المعهد الصحي للبنات بمنطقة الجوف عن فتح باب القبول والتسجيل للعام الدراسي المقبل 1426 - 1427ه وذلك يوم السبت الموافق 25/5/1426ه. 
أوضحت ذلك مديرة المعهد الصحي للبنات بمنطقة الجوف الأستاذة ريما بنت متعب المقاود والتي بينت أن شروط القبول أن تكون الطالبة سعودية الجنسية وحاصلة على الثانوية العامة (علوم طبيعية أو تطبيقية) بتقدير جيد جداً وحد أدنى 70٪، وأن تكون من خريجات العام الدراسي 1423 - 1424ه وما بعده. وأن تكون حاصلة على شهادة معادلة موثقة من الجهات المختصة في حالة حصولها على مؤهل من خارج المملكة، والتفرغ التام للدراسة وأن تكون غير مسجلة من أي مؤسسة تعليمية خارج المملكة، والتفرغ التام للدراسة وأن تكون غير مسجلة من أي مؤسسة تعليمية ولم يصدر بحقها قرار فصل تأديبي من أي جهة تعليمية أخرى. 

كما اضافت الأستاذة ريما أن المستندات المطلوبة هي صورة استمارة الثانوية مع الأصل للمطابقة وصورة دفتر العائلة مع الأصل للمطابقة وصورة شخصية واحدة مقاس 4*6 وتوضح مع سند الاستلام وتختم بختم المعهد وتسلم للطالبة وصورة من شهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك من الجهة المتخرج منها. 

وبحيث يكون توزيع النسب المئوية على أيام التقديم على النحو التالي: 

٭ يوم السبت 25/5/1426ه للحاصلات على 90٪ فما فوق. 

٭ يوم الأحد 26/5/1426ه للحاصلات على 85٪ فما فوق. 

٭ يوم الاثنين 27/5/1426ه للحاصلات على 80٪ فما فوق وحسب الأماكن الشاغرة. 

٭ يوم الثلاثاء 28/5/1426ه للحاصلات على 75٪ فما فوق وحسب الأماكن الشاغرة. 

٭ يوم الأربعاء 29/5/1426ه للحاصلات على 70٪ فما فوق وحسب الأماكن الشاغرة. 

واختتمت الأستاذة ريما بأن قبول ملف الطالبة لا يعني القبول النهائي حيث سيعقد الاختبار التحريري للطالبات يوم السبت 3/6/1426ه وسيبدأ إجراء المقابلات يوم السبت 10/6/1426ه وحتى يوم الاثنين 12/6/1426ه لمن اجتازت الاختبار التحريري وبعد ذلك سيعلن عن أسماء المقبولات بالصحف المحلية.

----------


## بنت النور

أرامكو تستقبل طلبات الالتحاق ببرنامج الإعداد الجامعي لغير الموظفين بـ "الانترنت "

اليوم - الدمام 
اعلن قسم التوظيف بارامكو السعودية عن تقديم طلبات الالتحاق ببرنامج الاعداد الجامعى لغير الموظفين ( cdpne ) عبر شبكة الانترنت .
ويبدأ التسجيل فى تمام الساعة الثامنة من صباح السبت 18 جمادى الاولى 1426 هـ - 25 يونيو 2005 م وآخر موعد لتقديم الطلبات فى تمام الساعة الثالثة من عصر يوم الاربعاء 29 جمادى الاولى 1426 هـ - 6 يوليو 2005 م و تتضمن شروط التقديم للبرنامج الحصول على شهادة الثانوية تخصص علوم طبيعية و ان يكون المعدل للدرجات و المواد العلمية 85 بالمائة فأكثر و الا يتجاوز سن المتقدم 22 عاما و الحصول على 75 درجة فى اختبار القياس كحد ادنى و ان تكون سنة التخرج 1425 - 1426 هـ .و تدعو ارامكو السعودية الراغبين في الالتحاق بالبرنامج لزيارة موقعها على الانترنت على العنوان التالى : www.aramco.com 
ومن جهة اخرى دعا قسم التوظيف المتقدمين الى الالتزام بتقديم المعلومات الصحيحة و نوه بانه لن يتم قبول الطلبات الا عن طريق شبكة الانترنت و انه لن يتم استقبال اية طلبات عن طريق مكاتب التوظيف التابعة للشركة و سوف يتم اعلام جميع المتقدمين بمواعيد مراجعة مكاتب التوظيف عن طريق البريد الالكترونى و الهاتف الجوال وذلك فى اوقات العمل الرسمية من السابعة صباحا الى الرابعة مساء عدا ايام العطل الاسبوعية والرسمية .

----------


## بنت النور

الالتحاق للحاصلين على الثانوية بالنسب المئوية من 80 % إلى 100%
فتح باب التسجيل والقبول بالكليات العسكرية التابعة لوزارة الدفاع السبت المقبل

الرياض: الوطن 
أعلنت اللجنة المركزية لقبول طلاب الكليات العسكرية التابعة لوزارة الدفاع والطيران والمفتشية العامة عن فتح باب التسجيل والقبول واستعادة نموذج طلب الالتحاق الأولى ممن تنطبق عليهم شروط القبول ابتداء من يوم السبت المقبل الموافق 18 جمادى الأولى 1426هـ وتنتهي بنهاية دوام يوم الأربعاء الموافق 29 جمادى الأولى 1426هـ من الساعة السادسة صباحاً وتستمر حتى الساعة السادسة مساء بما في ذلك أيام الخميس بالمكاتب التي استلم منها النموذج لراغبي الالتحاق بالكليات العسكرية التابعة لوزارة الدفاع والطيران خريجي الثانوية العامة لعام 1426هـ من تخصصات العلوم الطبيعية / التقنية / الإدارية والاجتماعية / الشرعية والعربية وبعد إكمال المرفقات المطلوبة والموضحة في نموذج طلب الالتحاق الأولى حسب شروط القبول التالية:
أن يكون المتقدم سعودي الأصل والمنشأ والولادة / ويستثنى من ذلك من ولد أو نشأ مع والده أثناء خدمته للدولة خارج المملكة / وأن يكون حسن الأخلاق والسمعة وغير محكوم عليه بحد شرعي أو في جريمة مخلة بالشرف أو الأمانة وألا يكون مطرودا من إحدى الكليات أو المعاهد العسكرية لأي سبب وأن يكون حاصلاً على الشهادة الثانوية العامة التابعة لوزارة التربية والتعليم / انتظام نهاري / لعام 1426هـ قسم العلوم الطبيعية لكليات الملك فيصل الجوية و الملك فهد البحرية و الدفاع الجوي / والعلمي والأدبي لكلية الملك عبدالعزيز الحربية وألا تقل النسبة المئوية في الشهادة الثانوية عن 80 % للتخصص العلمي والتقني و 85 % للتخصص الإداري والشرعي وان يكون قد أدى اختبار القدرات العامة الذي يعقده المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم لجميع الكليات وان لا يقل عمر الطالب عن 17 عاماً ولا يزيد عن 24 عاماً عند بدء العام الدراسي بموجب بطاقة الأحوال المدنية وان يتناسب طوله مع وزنه بحيث الحد الأدنى 165 سم / 52 كجم والحد الأعلى 188 سم / 95 كجم وان يجتاز الفحص الطبي والمقابلة الشخصية وأن يكون غير متزوج وأن يجتاز اختبار القبول الشامل واختبار اللياقة البدنية وأن يجتاز اختبار القدرات الخاصة للكليات التي تحتاج إلى ذلك. 
وشددت اللجنة على أنه لن يقبل أي كشف طبي سوى ما يصدر من اللجنة الطبية التابعة للجنة المركزية لقبول طلاب الكليات العسكرية وتعد نتائج الفحص الطبي نهائية ولا يحق للطالب المطالبة بإعادة الكشف الطبي أو معرفة أسباب عدم اللياقة الطبية وأي تكرار في تقديم الطلب سوف يلغي الطلب من قبل اللجنة المركزية. 
وأفادت اللجنة أن نماذج طلب الالتحاق الأولى ستعاد إلى مكاتب التسجيل التالية:
منطقة الرياض / مكتب اللجنة المركزية بكلية الملك عبدالعزيز الحربية بالعيينة البوابة الشمالية للكلية / بوابة سلطانة /. 
المنطقة الجنوبية / مركز الإسناد الهندسي بخميس مشيط . 
المنطقة الغربية / قيادة المنطقة الغربية بجدة. 
المنطقة الشمالية الغربية / بوابة مركز ومدرسة المظلات الشرقية العسكرية بالشرقية. 
منطقة المدينة المنورة / قيادة منطقة المدينة المنورة بوابة رقم / 2 / . 
منطقة القصيم / المعهد الملكي الفني للقوات البرية بالقصيم / البوابة الرئيسية/. 
ودعت الطلاب إلى تسليم نموذج طلب الالتحاق الأولى حسب النسب الحاصل عليها الطالب في استمارة الثانوية العامة على النحو التالي:
الأولى / السبت والأحد 18 و19 / 5 / 1426هـ النسبة المئوية من 95 % إلى 100 % من الساعة 00ر6 صباحاً إلى 00ر18 عصراً. 
الثانية / الاثنين والثلاثاء 20 و21 / 5 / 1426هـ النسبة المئوية من 90 % إلى 94.9 % من الساعة 6.00 صباحاً إلى 18.00 عصراً. 
الثالثة / الأربعاء والخميس والسبت 22 و23 و25 / 5 / 1426هـ النسبة المئوية 85 % إلى 89.9 % من الساعة 6.00 صباحاً وحتى 18.00 عصراً. 
الرابعة / الأحد والاثنين والثلاثاء 26 و27 و28 / 5 / 1426هـ النسبة المئوية 80 % إلى 84.9 % من الساعة 6.00 صباحاً إلى 18.00 عصراً. 
الخامسة / الأربعاء 29 / 5 / 1426هـ المتأخرين من الساعة 6.00 صباحاً إلى 18.00 عصراً. 
وسيتم قفل باب التسجيل والقبول تماماً يوم الأربعاء 29 جمادى الأولى 1426هـ عند الساعة السادسة مساء ولن يقبل بعد ذلك استلام أي نموذج طلب التحاق أولي.

----------


## بنت النور

بدء الدراسة في الجامعة الأهلية بتبوك العام القادم بتخصصات غير مسبوقة 

تبوك: محمد الفرشوطي
أعلن أمير منطقة تبوك سمو الأمير فهد بن سلطان بن عبد العزيز، أن الدراسة في الجامعة الأهلية بالمنطقة ستبدأ العام الدراسي القادم 1426 /1427هـ بكلية للحاسب الآلي. وأشار إلى أن الجامعة تعد أول جامعة أهلية في مناطق الشمال بالسعودية. وقال الأمير إن كل القائمين على الجامعة من السعوديين، فيما تم استقطاب كوادر من أفضل المتخصصين في العالم من أوروبا وأمريكا بالتعاون مع أفضل الجامعات في العالمية.
ويستطيع الدارس في هذه الجامعة الأهلية أن يكمل دراساته العليا في أفضل الجامعات بأوروبا وأمريكا. كما تستقطب الجامعة خريجين من تبوك وكافة أنحاء المملكة، وستضم تخصصات متعددة في المستقبل, في طب الأسنان وكلية طب العناية الفائقة المركزية. وستكون هذه الكلية أول كلية من نوعها في الشرق الأوسط وتعتبر كلية نادرة. وشدد أمير منطقة تبوك على أن الربحية هي آخر ما يشغل بال القائمين على الجامعة، التي ستبدأ في الشهر القادم بتدريس اللغة الإنجليزية ومع بداية العام الدراسي ستبدأ الدراسة. ومن المتوقع أن تستقبل الجامعة في العام الأول حوالي 2000 طالب.
من جهة أخرى، ناقش اجتماع مجلس المنطقة أمس تفاصيل مشروع مياه تبوك المركزي، واستمع إلى شرح من مدير عام المياه والكهرباء بالمنطقة حول المشروع، الذي سيغذي مدينة تبوك والمحافظات والقرى الساحلية خلال سنتين عن طريق الأنابيب، التي ستكون بمحاذاة الطريق. وتبلغ تكلفة المرحلة الأولى للمشروع حوالي 250 مليون ريال.

----------


## بنت النور

القبول في طب الطائف 21 الجاري
الطائف: ساعد الثبيتي
أعلنت كلية الطب والعلوم الطبية بجامعة الطائف عن فتح باب القبول والتسجيل لأول دفعة لهذا العام اعتبارا من يوم السبت الموافق 21 الجاري ولمدة أسبوع. أوضح ذلك مدير جامعة الطائف الدكتور عبدالإله باناجة، مشيرا إلى أن القبول سوف يقتصر على خريجي الثانوية العامة قسم العلوم الطبيعية والحاصلين على معدل 90% فما فوق من المجموع العام، و90% فما فوق في مواد الكيمياء والفيزياء والأحياء.
وأهاب باناجة بالطلاب تقديم ملفاتهم مرفقا بها أصل استمارة الثانوية العامة، و3 صور مصدقة ونتيجة اختبار القدرات إلى عمادة القبول والتسجيل بالحوية. وسوف يتم إجراء اختبارات تحصيل ومقابلات شخصية وطبية للمتقدمين سوف يتم الإعلان عن مواعيدها لا حقا.

----------


## بنت النور

شروط
 ومواعيد القبول بالكليات والمعاهد الصحية للبنين والبنات

تبوك - فائز التمامي 
حددت الادارة العامة للمعاهد والكليات الصحية بوزارة الصحة شروط ومواعيد القبول بالمعاهد والكليات الصحية للبنين والبنات للعام الدراسي 1427/1426هـ وفيما يلي شروط ومواعيد القبول:
كليات البنين
اولا: شروط القبول: يشترط للقبول في الكليات الصحية المتوسطة ان يكون المتقدم:
1ـ سعودي الجنسية.
2ـ حاصلا على الشهادة الثانوية العامة (علوم طبيعية او تطبيقية) او شهادة اتمام الدراسة بالمعاهد الصحية الثانوية.
3ـ حاصلا على شهادة معادلة موثقة من الجهات المختصة في حال كون المؤهل من خارج المملكة.
4ـ حاصلا على نتيجة اختبار القدرات الذي يتم عقده من قبل المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم في التعليم العالي.
5ـ (1) الحاصلون على شهادة الثانوية العامة:
أ ـ ان يكون الطالب حاصلا على تقدير جيد جدا بحد ادنى بنسبة 85 بالمائة وحسب الاماكن الشاغرة وفقا للتدرج النسبي الوارد في الجدول الزمني المرفق.
ب ـ ان يكون من خريجي العام الدراسي 1424/1423هـ وما بعده.
5 ـ (2) الحاصلون على شهادة اتمام الدراسة بالمعاهد الصحية الثانوية:
أ ـ الحصول على تقدير جيد جدا بحد ادنى بنسبة 75 بالمائة وحسب الاماكن الشاغرة .
ب ـ ان يكون قد امضى سنتين على الاقل في العمل في التخصص عند تقديم طلب الالتحاق.
ج ـ ان لا يتجاوز عمره 35 عاما عند تقديم طلب الالتحاق.
دـ الالتحاق بالتخصص المعين عليه وظيفيا والذي سبقت له دراسته بالمعهد.
هـ ـ ان يكون التخصص ضمن التخصصات المتوافرة في الكلية التي يرغب في الالتحاق بها.
6ـ التفرغ التام للدراسة وان يكون غير مسجل بكلية او جامعة اخرى والتعهد بذلك كتابة.
7ـ لم يصدر بحقه قرار فصل تأديبي من اي جهة تعليمية اخرى.
8ـ اجتياز الاختبار التحريري (التحصيلي) والمقابلة الشخصية.
9ـ ان يكون لائقا من الناحية الطبية للدراسة والعمل في المجال الصحي بعد التخرج وذلك بموجب كشف طبي معتمد من احد المستشفيات الحكومية.
10ـ الالتزام بالعمل بعد التخرج في الجهة التي تحددها الوزارة مدة تعادل مدة الدراسة.
11ـ استيفاء جميع المستندات اللازمة للقبول.
ثانيا ـ مستندات القبول لخريجي الثانوية العامة:
1ـ صورة آخر مؤهل مع الاصل للمطابقة.
2ـ صورة من نتيجة اختبار القدرات من مركز القياس (للطلاب) مع الاصل للمطابقة.
3ـ صورة من البطاقة الشخصية مع الاصل للمطابقة.
4ـ ثلاث صور شخصية حديثة مقاس (4*6).
5ـ صورة من شهادة حسن سيرة وسلوك من الجهة المتخرج فيها.
خريجو المعاهد الصحية ممن هم على رأس العمل:
يضاف إلى (4،3،2،1) منه ثانيا سابقا مايلي:
6ـ احضار شهادة من المرجع تفيد بانه على رأس العمل وقد امضى فترة لا تقل عن سنتين في مجال التخصص منذ التخرج من المعهد الصحي.
7ـ خطاب موافقة وتوصية من جهة العمل للتفرغ للدراسة بالكلية في حال القبول معتمدة من مدير عام الشؤون الصحية.
8ـ في حال قبول المتقدم يجب تقديم اصل المؤهل خلال اسبوع من اعلان نتائج القبول، وفي حال عدم تقديمه كافة المستندات الالحاقية المطلوبة خلال هذه المدة يعتبر القبول لاغيا ويرشح بديلا عنه.
9 ـ يجب ان تكون جميع المستندات ومتطلبات الالتحاق (صور الأساس) في ملف علاقي ولا يحق للمتقدم الطالبة به في حالة عدم قبوله.
ثالثا ـ مواعيد القبول:
السبت 25/5/1426هـ للحاصلين على 90 بالمائة فما فوق.
الاحد 26/5/1426هـ للحاصلين على 87 بالمائة فما فوق حسب الاماكن الشاغرة.
الاثنين 27/5/1426هـ حتى الساعة 12 ظهرا للحاصلين على 85 بالمائة فما فوق حسب الاماكن الشاغرة.
للحاصلين على 75 بالمائة فما فوق من خريجي المعاهد الصحية الثانوية حسب الاماكن الشاغرة.
كليات البنات
أولا: شروط القبول:
يشترط للقبول في الكليات الصحية المتوسطة ان تكون المتقدمة:
1ـ سعودية الجنسية.
2ـ حاصلة على الشهادة الثانوية العامة (علوم طبيعية او تطبيقية) او شهادة اتمام الدراسة بالمعاهد الصحية الثانوية.
3ـ حاصلة على شهادة معادلة موثقة من الجهات المختصة في حال كون المؤهل من خارج المملكة.
(1) ـ 8 الحاصلات على شهادة الثانوية العامة:
ج ـ ان تكون الطالبة حاصلة على تقدير جيد جدا بحد ادنى بنسبة 75 بالمائة وحسب الاماكن الشاغرة .
دـ ان تكون من خريجات العام الدراسي 1424/1423هـ وما بعده.
(2) - 4 الحاصلات على شهادة اتمام الدراسة بالمعاهد الصحية الثانوية.
أـ الحصول على تقدير جيد بحد ادنى بنسبة 70 بالمائة وحسب الاماكن الشاغرة .
ب ـ ان تكون قد امضت سنتين على الاقل في العمل في التخصص عند تقديم طلب الالتحاق.
ج ـ ان لا يتجاوز عمرها 35 عاما عند تقديم طلب الالتحاق.
د ـ الالتحاق بالتخصص المعينة عليه وظيفيا والذي سبق لها دراسته بالمعهد.
هـ ـ ان يكون التخصص ضمن التخصصات المتوافرة في الكلية التي ترغب في الالتحاق بها.
4ـ التفرغ التام للدراسة وان تكون غير مسجلة بكلية او جامعة اخرى والتعهد بذلك كتابة.
5ـ لم يصدر بحقها قرار فصل تأديبي من اي جهة تعليمية اخرى.
6ـ اجتياز الاختبار التحريري (التحصيلي) والمقابلة الشخصية.
7ـ ان تكون لائقة من الناحية الطبية للدراسة والعمل في المجال الصحي بعد التخرج وذلك بموجب كشف طبي معتمد من احد المستشفيات الحكومية.
8ـ الالتزام بالعمل بعد التخرج في الجهة التي تحددها الوزارة مدة تعادل مدة الدراسة.
9ـ موافقة ولي امر الطالبة على التحاقها بالكلية (نموذج رقم 1).
10ـ استيفاء جميع المستندات اللازمة للقبول.
ثانيا ـ مستندات القبول: خريجات الثانوية العامة:
1ـ صورة آخر مؤهل مع الاصل للمطابقة.
2ـ صورة من دفتر العائلة مع الاصل للمطابقة.
3ـ صورة شخصية حديثة واحدة مقاس (4*6) توضع في سند الاستلام وتختم بختم الكلية وتسلم للطالبة.
4ـ صورة من شهادة حسن سيرة وسلوك من الجهة المتخرجة فيها.
خريجات المعاهد الصحية الثانوية ممن هن على رأس العمل:
يضاف الى 3 و2 و1 من ثانيا اعلاه ما يلي:
5ـ احضار شهادة من المرجع تفيد بأنها على رأس العمل وقد امضت فترة لا تقل عن سنتين في مجال التخصص منذ التخرج في المعهد الصحي.
6ـ خطاب موافقة وتوصية من جهة العمل على التفرغ للدراسة بالكلية في حال القبول معتمدة من مديرية الشؤون الصحية.
7ـ في حال قبول المتقدمة يجب تقديم اصل المؤهل خلال اسبوع من اعلان نتائج القبول، وفي حال عدم تقديمها كافة المستندات الالحاقية المطلوبة خلال هذه المدة يعتبر القبول لاغيا وترشح بديلة عنها.
8ـ يجب ان تكون جميع المستندات ومتطلبات الالتحاق (صور الاساس) في ملف علاقي ولا يحق للمتقدمة المطالبة به في حالة عدم قبولها.
ثالثا ـ مواعيد القبول:
السبت 25/5/1426هـ للحاصلات على 80 بالمائة فما فوق.
الاحد 26/5/1426هـ للحاصلات على 75 بالمائة فما فوق حسب الاماكن الشاغرة.
الاثنين 27/5/1426هـ حتى الساعة 12 ظهرا للحاصلات على 75 بالمائة فما فوق حسب الاماكن الشاغرة.
للحاصلات على 70 بالمائة فما فوق من خريجات المعاهد الصحية الثانوية حسب الاماكن الشاغرة.
معاهد البنين:اولا ـ شروط القبول:
يشترط للقبول في المعاهد الصحية ان يكون المتقدم:
1ـ سعودي الجنسية.
2ـ حاصلا على الشهادة الثانوية العامة (علوم طبيعية او تطبيقية) بتقدير جيد جدا بحد ادنى بنسبة 85 بالمائة وحسب الاماكن الشاغرة وفقا للتدرج النسبي الوارد في الجدول الزمني.
3ـ ان يكون من خريجي العام الدراسي 1424/1423هـ وما بعده.
4ـ حاصلا على نتيجة اختبار القدرات الذي يتم عقده من قبل المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم في التعليم العالي.
5ـ حاصلا على شهادة معادلة موثقة من الجهات المختصة في حالة حصوله على مؤهل من خارج المملكة.
6ـ التفرغ التام للدراسة وان يكون غير مسجل في اي مؤسسة تعليمية اخرى والتعهد بذلك كتابة.
7ـ لم يصدر بحقه قرار فصل تأديبي من أي جهة تعليمية اخرى.
8ـ اجتياز الاختبار التحريري والمقابلة الشخصية.
9ـ ان يكون لائقا من الناحية الطبية للدراسة والعمل في المجال الصحي بعد التخرج وذلك بموجب كشف طبي معتمد من احد المستشفيات الحكومية.
10ـ الالتزام بالعمل بعد التخرج في الجهة التي تحددها الوزارة مدة تعادل مدة الدراسة.
11ـ استيفاء جميع المستندات اللازمة للقبول.
ثانيا: مستندات القبول:
1ـ صورة آخر مؤهل مع الاصل للمطابقة.
2ـ صورة من البطاقة الشخصية مع الاصل للمطابقة.
3ـ ثلاث صور شخصية حديثة مقاس 4*6.
4ـ صورة من شهادة حسن سيرة وسلوك من الجهة المتخرج فيها.
5ـ في حال قبول المتقدم يجب تقديم اصل المؤهل خلال اسبوع من اعلان نتائج القبول وفي حال عدم تقديمه كافة المستندات الالحاقية المطلوبة خلال هذه المدة يعتبر القبول لاغيا ويرشح بديلا عنه.
6ـ يجب ان تكون جميع المستندات ومتطلبات الالتحاق (صور الاساس) في ملف علاقي ولا يحق للمتقدم المطالبة به في حالة عدم قبوله.
ثالثا: مواعيد القبول:
السبت 25/5/1426هـ للحاصلين على 90 بالمائة فما فوق.
الاحد 26/5/1426هـ للحاصلين على 88 بالمائة فما فوق.
الاثنين 27/5/1426هـ للحاصلين على 87 بالمائة فما فوق حسب الاماكن الشاغرة.
الثلاثاء 28/5/1426هـ للحاصلين على 86 بالمائة فما فوق حسب الاماكن الشاغرة.
الاربعاء 29/5/1426هـ للحاصلين على 85 بالمائة فما فوق حسب الاماكن الشاغرة.
معاهد البنات:اولا ـ شروط القبول:
يشترط للقبول في المعاهد الصحية ان تكون المتقدمة:
1ـ سعودية الجنسية.
2ـ حاصلة على الشهادة الثانوية العامة (علوم طبيعية او تطبيقية) بتقدير جيد بحد ادنى بنسبة 70 بالمائة وحسب الاماكن الشاغرة وفقا للتدرج النسبي الوارد في الجدول الزمني المرفق.
3ـ ان تكون من خريجات العام الدراسي 1424/1423هـ وما بعده.
4ـ حاصلة على شهادة معادلة موثقة من الجهات المختصة في حالة حصولها على مؤهل من خارج المملكة.
5ـ التفرغ التام للدراسة وان تكون غير مسجلة في اي مؤسسة تعليمية اخرى والتعهد بذلك كتابة.
6ـ لم يصدر بحقها قرار فصل تأديبي من اي جهة تعليمية اخرى.
7ـ اجتياز الاختبار التحريري والمقابلة الشخصية.
8ـ ان تكون لائقة من الناحية الطبية للدراسة والعمل في المجال الصحي بعد التخرج وذلك بموجب كشف طبي معتمد من احد المستشفيات الحكومية.
9ـ الالتزام بالعمل بعد التخرج في الجهة التي تحددها الوزارة مدة تعادل مدة الدراسة.
10ـ موافقة ولي امر الطالبة على التحاقها بالمعهد.
11ـ استيفاء جميع المستندات اللازمة للقبول.
ثانيا: مستندات القبول:
1ـ صورة آخر مؤهل مع الاصل للمطابقة.
2ـ صورة من دفتر العائلة مع الاصل للمطابقة.
3ـ صورة شخصية حديثة واحدة مقاس (4*6) توضع في سند الاستلام وتختم بختم الكلية وتسلم للطالبة.
4ـ صورة من شهادة حسن سيرة وسلوك من الجهة المتخرجة فيها.
5ـ في حال قبول المتقدمة يجب تقديم اصل المؤهل خلال اسبوع من اعلان نتائج القبول وفي حال عدم تقديمها كافة المستندات الالحاقية المطلوبة خلال هذه المدة يعتبر القبول لاغيا وترشح بديلة عنها.
6ـ يجب ان تكون جميع المستندات ومتطلبات الالتحاق (صور الاساس) في ملف علاقي ولا يحق للمتقدمة المطالبة به في حالة عدم قبولها.
ثالثا ـ مواعيد القبول:
السبت 25/5/1426هـ للحاصلات على 90 بالمائة فما فوق.
الاحد 26/5/1426هـ للحاصلات على 85 بالمائة فما فوق.
الاثنين 27/5/1426هـ للحاصلات على 80 بالمائة فما فوق حسب الاماكن الشاغرة.
الثلاثاء 28/5/1426هـ للحاصلات على 75 بالمائة فما فوق حسب الاماكن الشاغرة.
الاربعاء 29/5/1426هـ للحاصلات على 70 بالمائة فما فوق حسب الاماكن الشاغرة.

----------


## بنت النور

مواعيد وشروط القبول في معهد حفر الباطن الصحي للبنات



حفر الباطن ـ قاسم الظفيري


كشف المعهد الصحي للبنات بمحافظة حفر الباطن عن مواعيد وشروط القبول في المعهد التي تبدأ من يوم السبت 25/5/1426هـ الى الاربعاء 29/5/1426هـ وفق عدد من الشروط منها ان تكون الطالبة سعودية الجنسية وحاصلة على الثانوية العامة (علوم طبيعية او تطبيقية) بتقدير جيد جدا (70 بالمائة فما فوق), وان تكون من خريجات العام الدراسي 1423/1424هـ وما بعده وحاصلة على شهادة معادلة الوثائق من الجهات المختصة في حالة حصولها على مؤهل من خارج المملكة وان تكون متفرغة تماما للدراسة وان تكون غير مسجلة في اي مؤسسة تعليمية اخرى والتعهد بذلك خطيا ولم يصدر بحقها قرار فصل تأديبي من اي جهة تعليمية اخرى وان تجتاز المقابلة الشخصية والاختبار التحريري وان تكون لائقة صحيا مع الالتزام بالعمل بعد التخرج في الجهة التي تحددها وزارة الصحة مدة تعادل مدة الدراسة مع موافقة ولي امر الطالبة على التحاقها بالمعهد واستيفاء جميع المستندات اللازمة للقبول وهي صورة من آخر مؤهل مع الاصل للمطابقة وصورة من دفتر العائلة وصورة شخصية حديثة واحدة مقاس 4 في 6 توضع في سند الاستلام وتختم بختم المعهد وتسلم للطالبة وصورة من شهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك من الجهة المتخرجة فيها وفي حال قبول المتقدمة يجب تقديم اصل المؤهلات خلال اسبوع من تاريخ اعلان النتائج وفي حال عدم تقديمها المستندات المطلوبة خلال هذه المدة يعتبر القبول لاغيا وترشح بديلة عنها ويجب ان تكون جميع المستندات ومتطلبات الالتحاق (صورة الاساس) في ملف علاقي ولا يحق للمتقدمة المطالبة به في حالة عدم قبولها. وسيكون موعد الاختبار التحريري يوم السبت 3/6/1426هـ في مقرالمعهد وفي تمام الساعة 9 صباحا واعلان نتيجة الامتحان التحريري وتحديد المرشحات لدخول المقابلة الشخصية يوم الاثنين 5/6/1426هـ, وموعد اجراء المقابلات الشخصية يوم السبت 10/6/1426هـ الى الاثنين 12/6/1426هـ وستكون مواعيد القبول على النحو التالي:
1- 25/5/1426هـ للحاصلات على 90 بالمائة فما فوق
2- 26/5/1426هـ للحاصلات على 85 بالمائة فما فوق
3- 27/5/1426هـ للحاصلات على 80 بالمائة فما فوق
4- 28/5/1426هـ للحاصلات على 75 بالمائة فما فوق
5- 29/5/1426هـ للحاصلات على 70 بالمائة فما فوق.

----------


## بنت النور

التسجيل بكلية المعلمين بالدمام عبر الانترنت

حمدان آل سفر ـ الدمام

حددت كلية المعلمين بالدمام اجراءات القبول بالكلية للعام الدراسي القادم واوضح عميد الكلية الدكتور خالد النويصر بأن التخصصات المتاحة في كلية المعلمين بالدمام تشمل: الدراسات القرآنية, اللغة العربية, الرياضيات, مسار الرياضيات, الحاسب, مسار الفيزياء, مسار الكيمياء, مسار الاحياء.
وقال النويصر ان اجراءات القبول للعام الدراسي 1427/26هـ, ستكون على النحو التالي:
- قراءة شروط القبول والتأكد من انطباقها, من خلال موقع وحدة القبول والتسجيل بكلية المعلمين على شبكة الانترنت www.dtc.edu.sa.regweb
- تعبئة نموذج طلب الالتحاق من موقع وحدة القبول والتسجيل بكلية المعلمين في الدمام على شبكة الانترنت المذكورة سابقا, ابتداء من يوم الاثنين 1426/5/20هـ وبعد تعبئة النموذج سيتم تحديد موعد لتقديم الأوراق, فعلى كل طالب طباعة الموعد المحدد لإحضاره للكلية.
- الحضور للكلية في الموعد المحدد, (مع احضار نسخة من الموعد), والالتزام بالموعد, فالتأخر قد يتسبب في استبعاد الطلب, كما ان الحضور في غير الموعد المحدد لا يفيد الطالب, واحضار الأوراق التالية:
@@ صورة مصدقة من استمارة الثانوية العامة (او ما يعادلها).
@@ صورة من شهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك
@ صورة من بطاقة الاحوال المدنية مع ضرورة احضار الاصل للمطابقة.
@@ صورة من اشعار نتيجة اختبار القدرات العامة مع ضرورة احضار الاصل للطابقة, واذا لم تستلم النتيجة بعد فيجب احضار رقم الاشتراك.
@@ اربع صورة شمسية مقاس (3 * 4).
@@ موعد مراجعة صالة القبول الذي طبع (الخطوة 1) بعد اكمال نموذج الالتحاق.
@@ عند حضورك للكلية سيتم التأكد من البيانات المدخلة, ثم احالة الطالب للجنة المقابلة الشخصية في نفس الوقت.
@@ ستعلن نتيجة المقابلة الشخصية على موقع الكلية على شبكة الانترنت في نفس الالبوم, وفي حال عدم اجتياز الطالب للمقابلة ستجري له مقابلة بديلة يوم الاربعاء 1426/5/29هـ,الساعة التاسعة صباحا في القاعة 221 سيكون موعد الاختبار التحريري يوم السبت 1426/6/3هـ الساعة الثامنة والنصف صباحا لتخصصي الدراسات القرآنية واللغة العربية, والساعة الثانية عشرة والنصف ظهرا لباقي التخصصات (مسارات العلوم, الحاسب, مسار الرياضيات, والرياضيات), نأمل من الطالب الحضور في الموعد المحدد للاخبار واحضار بطاقة الاحوال, وقلم رصاص ومساحة جيدة.
@@ سيتم بأذن الله - اعلان اسماء المقبولين الاساسيين والاحتياط في الصحف المحلية نهاية الاسبوع, ويمكن للطالب اخذ النتيجة من موقع الكلية على شبكة الانترنت المذكور سابقا.
@@ عند قبول الطالب يجب عليه الحضور شخصيا الى الكلية خلال اسبوع من اعلان النتائج مصطحبا معه المستندات التالية:
- اصل شهادة الثانوية العامة.
- اصل اشهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك
- صورة من بطاقة الاحوال.
- صورتين شخصيتين مقاس 3 * 4.
- ملف مانيلا اصفر.
تأخر الطالب عن موعد تسليم الأوراق يلغي قبوله, ويتيح فرصة لطالب اخر من الاحتياط.

----------


## بنت النور

القبول في كلية العلوم الصحية بالدمام 25 الجاري

اليوم - الدمام 
اعلنت كلية العلوم الصحية للبنين بالدمام عن بدء استقبال الطلاب المتقدمين للدراسة بالكلية من خريجي الثانوية العامة (القسم العلمي) للعام الدراسي القادم 1426-1427هـ وذلك اعتبارا من يوم السبت 25/5/1426هـ حتى يوم الاثنين 27/6/1426هـ واوضح عميد الكلية الدكتور عبدالمحسن بن صالح المسلم ان شروط القبول في الكلية تشمل ان يكون المتقدم سعودي الجنسية, حاصلا على الشهادة الثانوية العامة (القسم العلمي)، حاصلا على شهادة معادلة موثقة من الجهات المختصة في حال كون المؤهل من خارج المملكة, حاصلا على نتيجة اختبار القدرات الذي يتم عقده من قبل المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم في التعليم العالي, ان يكون الطالب حاصلا على تقدير جيد جدا بحد ادنى بنسبة 85 بالمائة وحسب الاماكن الشاغرة, ان يكون من خريجي العام الدراسي 1423-1424هـ وما بعده, ان يكون من مواليد عام 00/08/1404هـ بحيث لا يزيد العمر على 22 عاما عند تقديم طلب الالتحاق.
واوضح الدكتور المسلم ان على كل طالب متقدم للقبول بالكلية تقديم جميع المستندات ومتطلبات الالتحاق (صورة من الاساس) في ملف مرفق به صورة من آخر مؤهل مع الاصل للمطابقة وصورة من نتيجة اختبار القدرات من مركز القياس مع الاصل للمطابقة + صورة من البطاقة الشخصية مع الاصل للمطابقة, ثلاث صور شخصية حديثة مقاس 4*6, وصورة من شهادة حسين سيرة وسلوك من الجهة المتخرج فيها.

----------


## بنت النور

ارامكوا السعوديــة

الشركة تفتح باب التسجيل في برنامج الإعداد الجامعي   


الظهران, يونيو 22, 2005  --  كشفت أرامكو السعودية عن عزمها فتح باب استقبال طلبات الراغبين في الالتحاق ببرنامجها للإعداد الجامعي لغير موظفيها الأٍسبوع القادم عبر موقعها في شبكة الإنترنت www.saudiaramco.com وسيبدأ التسجيل في هذا البرنامج في تمام الساعة الثامنة من صباح يوم السبت 18 جمادى الأولى 1426هـ ( 25 يونيو 2005 م)، وسيكون آخر موعد لقبول الطلبات في تمام الساعة الثالثة من عصر يوم الأربعاء 29 جمادى الأولى 1426هـ (6 يوليو 2005 م).

وتشترط الشركة على طالبي الالتحاق بهذا البرنامج: الحصول على الشهادة الثانوية، في تخصص "العلوم الطبيعية"، وأن يكون المعدل العام للدرجات والمواد العلمية 85 % فأكثر، وأن لا يتجاوز سن المتقدم 22 سنة، وأن يحصل على 75 درجة في اختبار القياس كحد أدنى، وأن تكون سنة تخرجه 1425/1426هـ. 

وأكدت أرامكو السعودية على وجوب التزام المتقدمين للالتحاق بالبرنامج بتقديم المعلومات والبيانات الصحيحة عنهم، وأوضحت بأنه لن يتم قبول الطلبات إلا عن طريق شبكة الإنترنت. مشيرة إلى أنه ولن يتم استقبال أية طلبات عن طريق مكاتب التوظيف التابعة للشركة. وسوف تقوم الشركة بإبلاغ جميع المتقدمين بمواعيد مراجعة مكاتب التوظيف عن طريق البريد الإلكتروني والهاتف الجوال الخاصة بهم.

وفي حال الاستفسار عن أية معلومات، خصصت الشركة أرقاما هاتفية لها في الظهران على:(038772929/038772626)وفي الرياض على:( 012856331/ 012859326) وفي جدة على:(024271108/024271118)وفي ينبع على:( 043978455/043978491).

وفيما يخص الطلاب السعوديين، الذين حصلوا على المؤهل ذاته من خارج المملكة العربية السعودية، فقد خصصت الشركة لهم رقم هاتف مكتبها لتوظيف السعوديين التالي: 917 8772 3 00966 وذلك خلال أوقات العمل الرسمية، التي تبدأ من الساعة السابعة صباحاً حتى الساعة الرابعة مساءً، وذلك حسب التوقيت المحلي للمملكة، ما عدا أيام الإجازة الأسبوعية والإجازة الرسمية.

----------


## بنت النور

الفترة الثانية: التقديم لباقي الكليات (جميع الكليات عد الكليات الصحية):

كما هو موجود بالوصلة التالية التابعة لموقع جامعة الملك سعود:

http://www.dar.ksu.edu.sa/cons/SecondPeriod.htm

----------


## بنت النور

طلبات القبول لجامعة الملك عبدالعزيز 3 جمادي الآخرة

مباركة الزبيدي ـ جدة

يبدأ استقبال طلبات القبول في جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز للعام الجامعي 1426هـ 1427هـ ابتداء من يوم السبت الثالث من جمادى الاخرة 1426هـ.
وسوف يكون التقديم عن طريق الموقع الالكتروني للجامعة على شبكة الانترنت وهو (WWW.Kaau.edu.sa)

----------


## بنت النور

شروط خاصة للقبول بكليات جامعة الملك خالد

احمد العمري ـ الدمام


جامعة الملك خالد بأبها 

اشترطت جامعة الملك خالد للقبول في الجامعة للفصل الدراسي 1426/1427هـ لتخصصات الطب البشري ، و طب الأسنان ، والصيدلة 
حصول المتقدم على شهادة الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها (قسم علمي) وبمعدل 90 بالمائة كحد أدنى، والحصول على معدل 90بالمائة كحد أدنى في المواد العلمية( احياء ـ كيمياء ـ فيزياء)، وأن يدخل (الطالب/الطالبة) الاختبار التحصيلي للكليات الصحية بالإضافة إلى اختبار القدرات العامة وأن يجتاز المقابلة الشخصية إن وجدت، وأن يكون(الطالب/الطالبة) من خريجي السنة الحالية.
كما اشترطت الجامعة لدخول كلياتها عامة ان يكون (الطالب/الطالبة) سعودي الجنسية أو من أم سعودية، وحاصلاً على الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها أكاديمياً من داخل المملكة أو من خارجها، ودخول الطالب (الطلاب فقط) امتحان القدرات العامة، و أن لا يكون قد فصل من الجامعة أو أي جامعة أخرى فصلاً أكاديمياً أو تأديبياً وإذا اتضح بعد قبول الطالب انه سبق فصله فيعتبر قبوله لاغياً، وعلى الطالب الذي سبقت له الدراسة بأي جامعة أو كلية إحضار ما يثبت عدم فصله منها، ولا تقبل الجامعة أي طالب سحب ملفه من الجامعة إلا إذا مضى على الانسحاب أربعة فصول دراسية أو اكثر، ولا تقبل الجامعة أي شهادة للثانوية مضى عليها خمس سنوات فأكثر، وأن يحصل (الطالب/الطالبة) على موافقة من مرجعه بالدراسة إذا كان يعمل في أي جهة حكومية أو خاصة.

----------


## بنت النور

القبول بالكلية الصحية في حائل السبت 25/5 

حائل: عبدالكريم الفطيمان 
أعلنت كلية العلوم الصحية بحائل عن فتح باب القبول والتسجيل للعام الدراسي المقبل 1426/1427 هـ، اعتبارا من يوم السبت 25/5/1426 هـ. وأوضح عميد الكلية الدكتور على القفيعي بأنه سوف يتم قبول من تنطبق عليه الشروط التالية: 
أن يكون سعودي الجنسية وحاملا لشهادة الثانوية العامة علوم طبيعية أو تطبيقية أو شهادة التمام الدراسة بالمعاهد الصحية (إحضار الأصل للمطابقة)، على أن يحضر الطالب معه صورة لنتيجة اختبار القدرات من مركز القياس (مع الأصل للمطابقة)، وصورة من شهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك و3 صور شخصية حديثة 4×6 وأن يكون من خريجي العام الدراسي 1423/1424هـ، وما بعده. وأشار القفيعي إلى أن خريجي المعاهد الصحية الثانوية لا يشترط عليهم إحضار اختبار القدرات من مركز القياس ولا إحضار شهادة حسن سيرة وسلوك لكن عليهم إحضار شهادة من المرجع تفيد بأنه على رأس العمل، وقد أمضى سنتين في مجال التخصص منذ تخرجه من المعاهد الصحية، وكذلك خطاب موافقة من جهة العمل على التفرغ للدراسة بالكلية معتمدة من مديرية الشؤون الصحية، وأن يكون قد أمضى سنتين على الأقل في العمل في التخصص عند تقديم طلب الالتحاق، وألا يتجاوز عمره الـ 35 عاما عند طلب الالتحاق.

----------


## بنت النور

النويصر: منح المتعثرين في اختبار المقابلة فرصة أخرى
8 أقسام في كلية المعلمين بالدمام تبدأ الاثنين المقبل استقبال خريجي الثانوية 
الدمام: حامد الشهري
أعلنت عمادة القبول والتسجيل بكلية المعلمين بالدمام بأن التخصصات المتاحة في كلية المعلمين بالدمام هي: الدراسات القرآنية،اللغة العربية، الرياضيات، مسار الرياضيات، الحاسب، مسار الفيزياء، مسار الكيمياء، مسار الأحياء.
وقال عميد الكلية الدكتور خالد بن رشيد النويصر إن إجراءات القبول للعام الدراسي 26/1427هـ ستكون على النحو التالي أولا:ً قراءة شروط القبول والتأكد من انطباقها, من خلال موقع وحدة القبول والتسجيل بكلية المعلمين على شبكة الإنترنت www.dtc.edu.sa/regweb،ثانياً: تعبئة نموذج طلب الالتحاق من موقع وحدة القبول والتسجيل بكلية المعلمين في الدمام على شبكة الإنترنت المذكور سابقاً، ابتداءً من يوم الاثنين 20/5/1426هـ, وبعد تعبئة النموذج سيتم تحديد موعد لتقديم الأوراق, فعلى كل طالب طباعة الموعد المحدد لإحضاره للكلية، والحضور للكلية في الموعد المحدد, (مع إحضار نسخة من الموعد), والالتزام بالموعد، فالتأخر قد يتسبب في استبعاد الطلب, كما أن الحضور في غير الموعد المحدد لا يفيد الطالب, وإحضار صورة مصدقة من استمارة الثانوية العامة (أو ما يعادلها) وصورة من شهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك، وصورة من بطاقة الأحوال المدنية مع ضرورة إحضار الأصل للمطابقة، إضافة إلى صورة من إشعار نتيجة اختبار القدرات العامة مع ضرورة إحضار الأصل للمطابقة، وإذا لم تستلم النتيجة بعد فيجب إحضار رقم الاشتراك، وإحضار 4 صور شمسية مقاس (3×4). وأشارت الكلية إلى أن موعد مراجعة صالة القبول سيتم بعد إكمال نموذج الالتحاق، حيث ستقوم لجنة الاستقبال بالتأكد من البيانات المدخلة, ثم إحالة الطالب للجنة المقابلة الشخصية في نفس الوقت.
وأشار النويصر إلى أن نتائج المقابلة الشخصية سيتم إعلانها على موقع الكلية على شبكة الإنترنت في نفس اليوم, في حين ستمنح الكلية فرصة إجراء مقابلة بديلة يوم الأربعاء 29/5/1426هـ, عند التاسعة صباحاً في القاعة 221 للطلاب الذين لم يتمكنوا من اجتياز المقابلة الأولى.
وذكر أنه يكون موعد الاختبار التحريري يوم السبت 3/6/1426هـ الثامنة والنصف صباحاً لتخصصي الدراسات القرآنية واللغة العربية، والثانية عشرة والنصف ظهراً لباقي التخصصات (مسارات العلوم، الحاسب، مسار الرياضيات، والرياضيات), نأمل من الطالب الحضور في الموعد المحدد للاختبار وإحضار بطاقة الأحوال، وقلم رصاص ومساحة جيدة، في حين سيتم إعلان أسماء المقبولين الأساسيين والاحتياط في الصحف المحلية نهاية الأسبوع, ويمكن للطالب أخذ النتيجة من موقع الكلية على شبكة الإنترنت المذكور سابقاً.
ودعا النويصر الطلاب عند قبولهم بالالتزام بالحضور شخصياً إلى الكلية خلال أسبوع من إعلان النتائج، مصطحبين معهم أصل شهادة الثانوية العامة،أصل شهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك،صورة من بطاقة الأحوال،صورتين شخصيتين مقاس 3×4،ملف مانيلا أصفر، علماً بأن تأخر الطالب عن موعد تسليم الأوراق يلغي قبوله، ويتيح فرصة لطالب آخر من الاحتياط.

----------


## بنت النور

موعد القبول بصحي البنات بالجوف

الجوف - سامي الخليفة 
يبدأ المعهد الصحي للبنات بمنطقة الجوف يوم السبت الموافق 25 من شهر جمادى الاولى الحالي استقبال طلبات القبول للراغبات في الالتحاق بالمعهد. واوضحت مديرة المعهد الصحي للبنات ريما بنت متعب المقاود ان المعهد سوف يستقبل الطلبات وفقا للنسب المئوية لدرجات الطالبات من اجل تفادي الازدحام وتنظيم عملية التسجيل مشيرة الى ان استقبال الطلبات سيستمر لمدة خمسة ايام.
يوم السبت 25/5/1426هـ للحاصلات على 90% فما فوق.
يوم الاحد 26/5/1426هـ للحاصلات على 85% فما فوق.
يوم الاثنين 27/5/1426هـ للحاصلات على 80% فما فوق وحسب الاماكن الشاغرة.
يوم الثلاثاء 28/5/1426هـ للحاصلات على 75% فما فوق وحسب الاماكن الشاغرة.
يوم الاربعاء 29/5/1426هـ للحاصلات على 70% فما فوق وحسب الاماكن الشاغرة. وافادت المقاود بان قبول ملف الطالبة لايعني القبول النهائي حيث سيعقد الاختبار التحريري للطالبات يوم السبت 3/6/1426هـ الساعة التاسعة صباحا في مقر المعهد وسيكون اعلان النتيجة يوم الاثنين من نفس الاسبوع وستكون المقابلات الشخصية يوم السبت 10/6/1426هـ لمن اجتاز الاختبار التحريري. وستعلن النتيجة النهائية عبر الصحف المحلية.

----------


## بنت النور

بدء القبول بجامعة الطائف

ناصر حسين الغامدي ـ الطائف 

الطائف تستعد لادخال ابنائها الجامعات

اعلنت كلية الطب والعلوم الطبية بجامعة الطائف عن فتح باب القبول بها للعام الدراسي 1426- 1427هـ فعلى جميع خريجي الثانوية العامة (طبيعي) الراغبين في الالتحاق بالكلية والحاصلين على معدل 90 بالمائة (مجموع عام) و 90 بالمائة في مواد (الكيمياء, الفيزياء, الاحياء) التقدم بملفاتهم مرفقا بها استمارة الثانوية العامة الاصلية بالاضافة الى ثلاث صور مصدقة ونتيجة امتحان القدرات الى عمادة القبول والتسجيل بالجامعة بالحوية/ الطائف اعتبارا من 21/ 5 الى نهاية دوام يوم 25/ 5 وسيتبع ذلك اجراء امتحانات التحصيل والمقابلات الشخصية والطبية والتي سيعلن عن زمانها ومكانها بإدارة عمادة القبول والتسجيل لاحقا.

----------


## بنت النور

القبول بتقنية المدينة 24 جمادي الآخرة

هيبت برادة ـ المدينة المنورة 
اعلنت الكلية التقنية بالمدينة المنورة عن موعد التقدم بطلبات القبول للفصل الدراسي الاول لعام 1426/ 1427هـ لخريجي الثانوية العامة والثانويات الفنية وذلك يوم السبت 24 جمادى الاخرة ويستمر التقديم حتى نهاية يوم الاربعاء 12 من رجب.
وسوف يتم القبول في التخصصات التالية تخصص آلات ومعدات كهربائية, تخصص قوى كهربائية، تخصص البرمجيات للحاسب الالي، تخصص الدعم الفني للحاسب الالي، تخصص المحاسبة، تخصص التسويق، تخصص السفر والسياحة، وتخصص الفندقة.
وذلك حسب الشروط التالية:
- ان يكون المتقدم سعودي الجنسية ويجوز قبول غير السعوديين وفقا للتعليمات المنظمة لذلك.
- ان يكون حاصلا على اختبار القدرات العامة كما يشترط اجتياز المقابلة الشخصية لقسم الفندقة والسفر والسياحة بعد القبول الميداني.
- ان يكون حاصلا على شهادة الثانوية العامة او الفنية او ما يعادلها.
- ان لا يقل تقديره عن جيد.
- ان يكون حسن السيرة والسلوك.
- ان يجتاز اي اختبار او مقابلة شخصية تحددها الكلية.
- ان يكون لائقا طبيا .
- ان يكون متفرغا كليا للدراسة كما يجوز قبول الموظف من القطاعين العام والخاص شريطة حصوله على موافقة مرجعه للتفرغ للدراسة في برنامج الدبلوم الموازي. 
- ان لا يكون مفصولا لاي سبب من اي كلية تقنية من قبل.
- ان لا يكون مفصولا لاي سبب تأديبي من اي جهة تعليمية من قبل. 
- ان لا يكون قد مضى على حصوله على المؤهل المطلوب للقبول اكثر من ثلاث سنوات وان يستوفي المتقدم الشروط المعلنة وقت التقديم النهائي والتي تحددها الكلية.
وسوف يتم استقبال طلبات الطلاب عن طريق الانترنت على موقع المؤسسة WWW.GOTEVOT.EDU.SA 
صرح بذلك وكيل الكلية لشؤون المتدربين الدكتور حسن بن سراح الشرقاوي.

----------


## بنت النور

جامعة الملك فيصل تحدد نسب ومواعيد استقبال طلبات القبول

الهفوف - مصطفى الشريدة 

جامعة الملك فيصل

تبدأ جامعة الملك فيصل في استقبال طلبات الالتحاق للمتقدمين والمتقدمات للدراسة بكليات جامعة الملك فيصل الصحية بكل من الاحساء والدمام للعام الجامعي 1426/1427هـ اعتباراً من يوم الاثنين 20/5/1426هـ وحتى نهاية دوام يوم الأربعاء 22/5/1426هـ وذلك على النحو التالي :
أولا : كلية الطب بالدمام :تخصص الطب والجراحة ( طلاب وطالبات ) :
يشترط الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة قسم العلوم الطبيعية بنسبة عامة ونسبة خاصة لا تقل عن 90 بالمائة وفق التالي :
الاثنين الموافق 20 / 5 / 1426 هـ للحاصلين والحاصلات على نسبة 96 بالمائة فأكثر 
الثلاثاء الموافق 21 / 5 / 1426 هـ للحاصلين والحاصلات على نسبة 93 بالمائة الى 95 فاكثر الأربعاء الموافق 22 / 5 / 1426 هـ للحاصلين والحاصلات على نسبة90 فأكثر الى 92 فأكثر 
ثانياً : كلية طب الأسنان بالدمام (طلاب فقط ) :يشترط الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة قسم العلوم الطبيعية بنسبة عامة ونسبة خاصة لا تقل عن 90 بالمائة وفق التالي :
الاثنين الموافق 20 / 5 / 1426 هـ للحاصلين على نسبة 96 بالمائة فأكثر 
الثلاثاء الموافق 21 / 5 / 1426 هـ للحاصلين على نسبة 93 بالمائة الى 95 بالمائة 
الأربعاء الموافق 22 / 5 / 1426 هـ للحاصلين على نسبة 90 بالمائة الى 92 بالمائة
ثالثا : كلية العلوم الطبية التطبيقية بالدمام ( طلاب وطالبات):يشترط للمتقدمين والمتقدمات لهذه الكلية الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة قسم العلوم الطبيعية بنسبة عامة لا تقل عن 90 بالمائة ونسبة خاصة لا تقل عن 85 بالمائة وسوف يكون التقديم وفقاً للجدول التالي :
الاثنين الموافق 20 / 5 / 1426 هـ للحاصلين والحاصلات على نسبة 96 بالمائة فأكثر 
الثلاثاء الموافق 21 / 5 / 1426 هـ للحاصلين والحاصلات على نسبة 93 بالمائة الى 95 بالمائة
الأربعاء الموافق 22 / 5 / 1426 هـ للحاصلين والحاصلات على نسبة 90 بالمائة الى 92 بالمائة 
رابعاً : كلية التمريض بالدمام (طالبات ) :ويشترط الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة قسم العلوم الطبيعية بنسبة عامة ونسبة خاصة لا تقل عن 85 بالمائة.
ويمكن للراغبات التقديم في جميع أيام التسجيل التي تبدأ من يوم الاثنين 20/5/1426هـ وحتى يوم الأربعاء 22/5/1426هـ .
خامساً : كلية الطب بالاحساء 
تخصص الطب والجراحة ( طلاب فقط ):
يشترط الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة قسم العلوم الطبيعية بنسبة عامة ونسبة خاصة لا تقل عن 90 بالمائة وفقاً للجدول التالي :
الاثنين الموافق 20 / 5 / 1426 هـ للحاصلين على نسبة 96 بالمائة فأكثر 
الثلاثاء الموافق 21 / 5 / 1426 هـ للحاصلين على نسبة 95 بالمائة 
الأربعاء الموافق 22 / 5 / 1426 هـ للحاصلين على نسبة 92 بالمائة
سادساً : كلية الصيدلة الإكلينيكية بالاحساء ( طلاب فقط )يشترط الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة قسم العلوم الطبيعية بنسبة عامة ونسبة خاصة لا تقل عن 90 بالمائة وفقاً للجدول التالي :
الاثنين الموافق 20 / 5 / 1426 هـ للحاصلين على نسبة 96 بالمائة فأكثر 
الثلاثاء الموافق 21 / 5 / 1426 هـ للحاصلين على نسبة 95 بالمائة
الأربعاء الموافق 22 / 5 / 1426 هـ للحاصلين على نسبة 92 بالمائة 
سابعاً : المستندات المطلوبة 1. صورة من استمارة الثانوية العامة مع إحضار الأصل للمطابقة .
2. صورة شهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك مع إحضار الأصل للمطابقة .
3. صورة بطاقة الأحوال المدنية وبطاقة العائلة للطالبات مع إحضار الأصل للمطابقة 
4. عدد (4) صور شمسية مقاس 2X3 للطلاب ؛ وعدد (1) صورة شمسية مقاس 2X3 للطالبات ( تقدم لأقسام الطالبات)

----------


## بنت النور

تقنية الرياض تفتح أبوابها أمام طلاب الثانوية

اليوم ـ الرياض 
اعلنت الكلية التقنية بالرياض شروط القبول ببرنامج دبلومها بأن يكون سعودي الجنسية، وأن يكون حاصلاً على أحد المؤهلات التالية أو ما يعادلها، و شهادة إتمام الدراسة الثانوية العامة (العلوم الطبيعية والعلوم التقنية) ويقبل خريجو الثانوية العامة (الأدبي) والثانوية التجارية في قسم تقنية التجارة والإدارة، و شهادة إتمام الدراسة بالمعاهد الثانوية الصناعية، و أن لا يقل تقديره العام عن (جيد)، وأن يكون حسن السيرة والسلوك، وأن يكون لائقاً طبياً. 
وأن يكون متفرغاً تفرغاً كلياً للدراسة، وأن يجتاز اختبارات القبول، والمقابلة الشخصية، وأي متطلبات أو شروط أخرى تحددها الأقسام، وألا يكون قد مضى على حصوله على المؤهل المطلوب للقبول أكثر من ثلاث سنوات، ويشترط فيمن تجاوز ذلك أن يكون مرشحاً من جهة حكومية أو قطاع خاص، وأن يجتاز امتحاناً تحريرياً في المواد التخصصية، وأن لا يكون قد صدر بحقه قرار فصل من أي جهة تعليمية. 
كما حددت الكلية شروط القبول في برنامج البكالوريوس بأن يشترط فيمن يتقدم للالتحاق في البرنامج أن يكون سعودي الجنسية، وأن يكون حاصلاً على الشهادة الجامعية المتوسطة (الدبلوم) من إحدى الكليات التقنية التابعة للمؤسسة في التخصص نفسه المتوافر بالكلية، و أن لا يقل معدل الطالب عن (جيد)، وأن يكون لائقاً صحياً، وأن يكون حسن السيرة والسلوك، وأن يكون متفرغاً تفرغاً كلياً للدراسة، وأن يجتاز امتحان القبول، والمقابلة الشخصية، وأية متطلبات أو شروط تحددها أقسام الكلية، وأن لا يكون قد مضى على حصوله على المؤهل اكثر من ثلاث سنوات. وخمس سنوات للطالب المرشح من جهة عمله، وأن لا يكون قد صدر بحقه قرار فصل من أي جهة تعليمية.

----------


## بيسان

القبول بالكليات الصحية بالدمام

القبول بصحية الدمام 25 جمادى القادم

اليوم - الدمام تبدأ كلية العلوم الصحية للبنين بالدمام اعتبارا من يوم السبت 25 جمادى الاولى القادم في قبول طلبات الالتحاق للدراسة بها للعام الدراسي القادم وذلك وفق معايير القبول الواردة من الادارة العامة للكليات والمعاهد الصحية بوزارة الصحة. ودعا عميد الكلية الدكتور عبدالمحسن المسلم جميع طلاب الثانوية الراغبين في الالتحاق إلى التقيد بمواعيد التقديم المحددة

/

معهد الجبيل الصناعي 
فتح باب القبول والتسجيل في "تقني" الجبيل

حدد معهد الجبيل التقني موعد فتح باب القبول للفصل الدراسي الاول للعام الدراسي 1426/1427هـ للحاصلين على شهادة الثانوية العامة القسم العلمي والثانوية الصناعية بتقدير لا يقل عن جيد اعتبارا من يوم السبت الموافق 25/5/1426هـ ولغاية يوم الاثنين الموافق 27/5/1426هـ وذلك في تخصصات تقنية خراطة المعادن، وتقنية صيانة الآلات الصناعية، وتقنية الكهرباء الصناعية، وتقنية الرسم والتصميم بالحاسب الآلي، وتقنية اللحام الصناعية.
وسيكون موعد التسجيل حسب التقدير بحيث يكون يوما السبت والاحد الموافقان 25 - 26/5/1426هـ للحاصلين على تقدير ممتاز وجيد جدا في الثانوية العامة تخصص علوم طبيعية، وتقنية، والثانوية الصناعية، ويوم الاثنين الموافق 27/5/1426هـ للحاصلين على تقدير ممتاز وجيد في التخصصات السابقة.
وحدد المعهد شروط القبول بأن يكون الطالب سعودي الجنسية مع احضار بطاقة الاحوال المدنية وصورة منها، والا يزيد عمر المتقدم على (21) سنة ولا تزيد مدة حصوله على الشهادة الثانوية على سنتين دراسيتين، واحضار استمارة اتمام الدراسة الثانوية الاصل وشهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك وصور منها وعدد (6) صور شخصية ملونة وحديثة مقاس (4*6) علما بأن التسجيل سيكون في مقر كلية الجبيل الصناعية.يذكر ان مدة الدراسة هي سنتان ونصف السنة، السنة الاولى لدراسة اللغة الانجليزية والرياضيات والعلوم العامة والسنة ونصف السنة الثانية لدراسة التخصص وبرنامج التدريب على رأس العمل.

/

جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن 

http://www.kfupm.edu.sa/admissions/

----------


## بيسان

أعلنت عمادة القبول والتسجيل بجامعة الملك فيصل بالأحساء عن الخطة الزمنية للعام الدراسي 1426 هـ / 1427 هـ وهي على النحوالتالي كما جاءت في موقع الجامعة http://www.kfu.edu.sa/

عمادة القبول والتسجيل تطرح الخطة الزمنية للقبول للعام الدراسي الجديد 1426-1427هـ أولا: سوف يعقد المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم في التعليم العالي اختبار القدرات الثانية للطلاب المتقدمين للجامعات السعودية في أكثر من(30) مركزا من ضمنها الاحساء والذي سيتم في رحاب الجامعة اعتبارا من يوم السبت 11/5/1426هـ الموافق 18/6/2005م ولغاية يوم الأربعاء 15/5/1426هـ، الموافق 22/6/2005م .

ثانيا : يبدأ استقبال الطلاب والطالبات المتقدمين لجميع الكليات الصحية بالاحساء والدمام اعتبارا من يوم الاثنين 20/5/1426هـ الموافق 27/6/2005م وحتى نهاية دوام يوم الأربعاء 22/5/1426هـ الموافـــــق 27/6/2005م .

ثالثاً : تبدأ فترة استقبال طلبات الراغبات في التقديم لكلية العمارة والتخطيط بالدمام ( قسم التصميم الداخلي ) من يوم السبت 25/5/1426هـ الموافق 2/7/2005م وحتى يوم الثلاثاء 28/5/1426هـ الموافق 5/7/2005م . الموافق 13/7/2005م

رابعاً: تبدأ فترة استقبال طلبات المتقدمين والمتقدمات لكليات الجامعة بالاحساء وكلية العمارة والتخطيط بالدمام (طلاب) من يوم السبت 25/5/1426هـ الموافق 2/7/2005م وحتى يوم الأحد 4/6/1426هـ الموافق 10/7/2005م .

خامسا : سوف يعقد المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم اختبار القبول التحصيلي لمتقدمين والمتقدمات للكليات الصحية بالاحساء والدمام في يوم الخميس 1/6/1426هـ الموافق 7/7/ 2005م

سادساً : سوف يعقد اختبار القبول للطالبات المتقدمات لكلية العمارة والتخطيط بالدمام ( التصميم الداخلي ) وكذلك اختبار المهارات المعمارية الخاص بكلية العمارة والتخطيط (طلاب وطالبات ) في يوم الأربعاء 7/6/1426هـ الموافق 13/7/2005م 

سابعاً : سوف يعقد اختبار القبول للطالبات المتقدمات لكليات الجامعة بالاحساء ( كلية التربية وكلية العلوم الزراعية ) اقتصاد منزلي ) وكلية العلوم يومي السبت والأحد 10- 11 /6/1426هـ الموافق 16-17/7/2005م للتخصصات العلمية ويومي الاثنين والثلاثاء 12-13/6/1425هـ الموافق 18-19/7/2005م للتخصصات الأدبية .

/

----------


## بيسان

وهذا الـإعلـان قد يساعدكم في تخطي إمتحانات القبول 

وصلني عبر البريد 

http://www.al7ooot.org/malfat/motakharej.jpg

----------


## علي المسقلب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

[mark=3333FF]شباب التقديم بدأ في كلية الجبيل الصناعية عن طريق الانترنت ..
نرجوا الأسراع في التسجيل 
التسجيل مفتوح[/mark] [mark=FF0000]لمدة أسبوعين[/mark]



رابط التسجيل
http://oar.jic.edu.sa/eadmission

أو لدخول إلى رابط الموقع الرئيسي
http://www.jic.edu.sa/

----------


## بنت النور

تعليمات للمتقدمين لبرامج معهد الادارة العامة الإعدادية 

لخريجي  وخريجات الثانوية العامة والجامعات في الفصل الأول للعام التدريبي 1426/1427هـ 

على الوصلة التالية:

http://www.ipa.edu.sa/training/information.asp

----------


## بنت النور

معهد صحي البنات بالأحساء يحدد مواعيد القبول 

اليوم ـ الاحساء 
حددت إدارة المعهد الصحي للبنات بمحافظة الأحساء الفترة من 25 إلى 29 من شهر جمادى الاولى الجاري موعدا لقبول التسجيل بالمعهد للعام الدراسي القادم.
كما حدد يوم الثالث من شهر جمادى الآخرة القادم موعدا لاختبارات القبول التحريرية وذلك بمقر المعهد.
وحدد يوم الاثنين الموافق للخامس من شهر جمادى الاخرة القادم لاعلان النتائج للامتحانات التحريرية وتحديد المرشحات لدخول المقابلة الشخصية وحددت الفترة من العاشر الى الثانى عشر من الشهر نفسه لاجراء المقابلات الشخصية.
وسيتم القبول وفق التدرج النسبي في المعدلات للمتقدمات و خصص يوم السبت القادم للحاصلات على 90 فى المائة فما فوق ويوم الاحد للحاصلات على 85 في المائة فما فوق والاثنين للحاصلات على 80 فى المائة فما فوق والثلاثاء للحاصلات على 75 في المائة فما فوق ويوم الاربعاء للحاصلات على 70 فما فوق مع ملاحظة وجود اماكن شاغرة.
ويشترط المعهد فى المتقدمة ان تكون سعودية الجنسية وحاصلة على شهادة الثانوية العامة الثانوية (علمي) بتقدير جيد ومن خريجات عام 1423 / 1424هـ وان تتفرغ للدراسة وان تكون لائقة طبيا وان تلتزم بالعمل بعد التخرج وضرورة موافقة ولي الأمر واحضار صورة من الاستمارة الدراسية مع الاصل للمطابقة وصورة بطاقة الاحوال المدنية وشهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك.

----------


## بنت النور

لو سمحتو ممكن احد يعطينا معلومات عن المعهد الصحي بالمجمعة وكيف يمكن التسجيل بالنسبة للمواصلات؟؟؟

----------


## بنت النور

استقبال المتقدمين لكلية الملك خالد العسكرية.. السبت

اليوم - الدمام 
تبدأ لجنة القبول والتسجيل بكلية الملك خالد العسكرية بالحرس الوطني يوم السبت القادم 25/5/1426هـ استقبال المتقدمين للتسجيل بالكلية من حملة الثانوية العامة التابعة لوزارة التربية والتعليم لهذا العام 1426هـ وذلك بمقر اللجنة باللواء الخاص جنوب مجمع رئاسة الحرس الوطني بالرياض حسب التخصص والنسب .
واكدت اللجنة انها لن تنظر في اي طلب تأخر عن موعده او لم يكن مستوفيا للشروط التي شمل ان يكون المتقدم سعودي الاصل والمنشأ (يستثنى من ولد او نشأ مع والده اثناء خدمته للدولة خارج المملكة)، ان يكون حسن الاخلاق والسمعة وغير محكوم عليه بحد شرعي او في جريمة مخلة بالشرف والامانة، والا يكون مطرودا من احدى الكليات او المعاهد لأي سبب، ان يكون حاصلا على شهادة الثانوية العامة (العلوم الطبيعية - العلوم الادارية والاجتماعية - العلوم الشرعية والعربية) فقط ومن خريجي هذا العام 1426هـ (انتظام نهاري) ولا يقبل خريجو الاعوام السابقة والا تقل نسبته عن (80 بالمائة) للتخصص العلمي و(85 بالمائة) للتخصص الاداري والشرعي، ان يكون قد ادى اختبار القدرات العامة وان يحضر ما يثبت ذلك، ان يجتاز الفحص الطبي واللياقة البدنية والاختبار التحريري والمقابلة الشخصية وان يكون غير متزوج، لا يقبل اي كشف طبي سوى ما يصدر من اللجنة الطبية التابعة للجنة القبول والتسجيل وتعتبر نتائج الفحص الطبي نهائية ولا يحق للطالب المطالبة باعادة الكشف الطبي او معرفة اسباب عدم اللياقة الطبية، ان يتناسب طوله مع وزنه بحيث الحد الادنى (165 سم - 52 كجم) والحد الاعلى (188سم - 95 كجم)، ان لا يقل عمر الطالب عن (17) عاما ولا يزيد عن (24) عاما عند بدء العام الدراسي بموجب بطاقة الاحوال المدنية.
كما اكدت اللجنة على ضرورة ان يصطحب المتقدمون مستندات: اصل بطاقة الاحوال وصورة شهادة الثانوية العامة وصورة دفتر العائلة لوالد الطالب (اذا كانت الام غير مضافة بدفتر العائلة يجب احضار شهادة الميلاد او ما يثبت أم الطالب)، صورتين شمسيتين مقاس 3 x 4 مكشوف الرأس، وصورتين شمستين مقاس 3 x 4 بالزي الوطني.

----------


## بنت النور

بدء القبول بكليات التقنية وفقا للنسب

جازان - ماجد آل هادي 
تواصل الكليات التقنية التابعة للمؤسسة العامة للتعليم الفني والتدريب المهني بكافة مناطق ومحافظات المملكة برنامج القبول الفوري حسب النسب للفصل الأول للعام 1426/1427هـ .
وأوضح مدير عام شؤون المتدربين بالمؤسسة أنه من خلال تجربة العمل على نظام القبول المبدئي بواسطة الإنترنت (موقع المؤسسة على الشبكة العنكبوتية) فإن التجربة تعتبر ناجحة ومشجعة من حيث توفير الجهد على الكليات بعد إجماع كافة الكليات التي طبقت التجربة حيث سيطبق هذا العام في كليات جديدة ليرتفع عدد الكليات التي تطبقها 17 كلية على أن تلتحق باقي الكليات بالنظام في الفصل الثاني من العام 1426/1427هـ بعد أن تكتمل كافة التجهيزات وإيجاد الحلول المناسبة التي حالت دون المشاركة بنظام القبول بواسطة الإنترنت.حيث سيتم فتح باب القبول بكليات جديدة بالإضافة للكليات التي طبقت النظام بالأعوام الماضية والكليات التي ستضم لتطبقه هذا العام هي كليات جدة وبيشة والطائف والدوادمي وحفر الباطن ووادي الدواسر والزلفي وجازان ونجران والجوف كما أنه ستقام ورشة عمل بمركز الحاسب الآلي التابع للمؤسسة في حي الريان لمدة ثلاثة أيام اعتباراً من 15/7/1426هـ لمسؤولي القبول والتسجيل بتلك الكليات والتي ستطبق نظام القبول الفوري لأول مرة وذلك للتدريب على برنامج القبول المبدئي بواسطة الإنترنت وسوف تكون بداية القبول الفوري بمقار الكليات التقنية حسب النسب اعتباراً من يوم الثلاثاء 18/7/1426هـ وحتى يوم الاثنين 29/7/1426هـ والكليات غير المشاركة بالقبول بواسطة الإنترنت سيتم تقديم طلب الالتحاق للقبول في مقر الكلية لمدة أسبوعين من 18/7/1426هـ وحتى 29/7/1426هـ وحسب ما تراه كل كلية على أن يغلق باب القبول في حالة عدم توافر مقاعد واكتمال الطاقة الاستيعابية.

----------


## بنت النور

فتح باب القبول في الكلية التقنية بتبوك السبت المقبل

تبوك: عتيق الله العزيزي
أعلنت الكلية التقنية بتبوك عن فتح باب القبول للفصل التدريبي الأول للعام التدريبي1426-1427هـ وذلك عن طريق موقع المؤسسة العامة لتعليم الفني والتدريب المهني على شبكة الإنترنت www.gotevot.edu.sa . وسوف يتم فتح البوابة الإلكترونية للمتقدمين بطلب الالتحاق علي الشبكة اعتبارا من يوم السبت 24/6/1426 و حتى يوم الأربعاء الموافق 12\7\1426هـ.
وتتم مراجعة الكلية فقط للطلاب المتقدمين عبر شبكة الإنترنت حاملين معهم أرقام تسجيلهم عبر الشبكة وفقا للآتي: 
* الثلاثاء 18\7\1426 لنسبة85% فما فوق.
* الأربعاء 19\7\1426 لنسبة 80% فما فوق.
* السبت 22\7\1426 لنسبة77% فما فوق.
* الأحد 23\7\1426 لنسبة 74% فما فوق.
* الاثنين 24\7\1426 لنسبة 70 % فما فوق.
* الثلاثاء 25\7\1426 لنسبة 70% فما دون. 
وأوضح عميد الكلية التقنية بتبوك الدكتور محمود بن يوسف القاعود أن الشروط المطلوب توافرها للتقديم هي: أن يكون المتقدم سعودي الجنسية، ويجوز قبول غير السعوديين وفقا للتعليمات المنظمة لذلك، وأن يكون حاصلا علي شهادة الثانوية العامة أو الفنية أو ما يعادلها، وأن يكون حسن السيرة والسلوك ولائقا طبيا ومتفرغا كليا للدراسة. ويجوز قبول الموظف من القطاعين العام والخاص شريطة حصوله على موافقة مرجعه للتفرغ للدراسة، وألا يكون مفصولا لأي سبب من الكلية التقنية من قبل، وألا يكون مفصولا لأي سبب تأديبي من أي جهة تعليمية من قبل.
وعلى الطالب المتقدم التأكد من صحة المعلومات عند إدخال البيانات وتحت مسؤوليته، وإلا سيتم إلغاء طلبه إذا لم تكن صحيحة.
أما الوثائق المطلوبة عند مراجعة الكلية بعد التقديم عبر الموقع فهي: 
1- نموذج إدخال البيانات للمتقدم للقبول على الشبكة.
2- أصل شهادة المؤهل المطلوب+ 4 صور منها. 
3- أصل شهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك+ 4 صور منها .
4- أصل البطاقة الشخصية أو دفتر العائلة للمطابقة+4 صور منها .
5- 4 صور شمسية حديثة ملونة مقاس 4 في 6 (جميع الوثائق توضع في ملف علاقي).

----------


## بنت النور

التربية تعلن عن فرص ابتعاث في الطب والحاسب والهندسة والتمريض والتقنية لطلاب الثانوية

الدمام: فهد العيلي 
أعلنت وزارة التعليم العالي عن توسيع فرص الابتعاث لخريجي الثانوية العامة، إضافة إلى التوسع في التخصصات العليا. وأعلنت الوزارة أن فرص الابتعاث الجديدة تشمل العديد من التخصصات التي تحتاجها السعودية مثل الطب والهندسة والحاسب الآلي والتقنية الحيوية والتمريض والتجارة الإلكترونية والعلوم المصرفية في عدد من الدول تشمل أمريكا وألمانيا ونيوزلندا وأستراليا وكذلك الأردن والبحرين.
واشترطت الوزارة لخريجي الثانوية العامة ألا يقل المعدل عن 90% واجتياز المقابلة الشخصية والالتزام بلوائح وأنظمة الوزارة والتفرغ كليا للدراسة. ودعت الراغبين إلى مراجعة الوزارة مصطحبين معهم الوثائق الأصلية وتعبئة نماذج الوزارة للابتعاث.
يذكر أن وزارة التعليم العالي قد أعلنت سابقا عن عزمها توسيع برامج الابتعاث الخارجي للطلبة السعوديين وتدعيم ميزانيته بعد استحداث صندوق خادم الحرمين الشريفين للابتعاث الخارجي.

----------


## بنت النور

السبت المقبل يبدأ استقبال الطلبات بالمعهد الصحي للبنات بالقطيف

الدمام - مبارك الفصام 
يبدأ يوم السبت المقبل المعهد الصحي للبنات بالقطيف باستقبال طلبات الراغبات في الالتحاق بالمعهد والانخراط في مجال التمريض ويستمر التسجيل اسبوعا كاملا.. وسوف يستقبل المعهد الطلبات ابتداء من يوم السبت وحتى يوم الأربعاء وقد تم توزيع الأيام بناء على النسب المئوية لدرجات الطالبات من أجل تفادي الازدحام وتنظيم عملية التسجيل. يذكر ان المعهد الصحي بالقطيف يعتبر أحد المرافق المهمة التي تمد القطاع الصحي بالكوادر التمريضية بالمنطقة من أجل الانخراط في هذا العمل سواء كان في مجال التمريض أو في المجال الفني.

----------


## بنت النور

جمادى الآخرة.. القبول لكليات التربية والمجتمع بحائل

حائل - صالح المشهور 
أعلنت الإدارة العامة لكليات البنات بمنطقة حائل عن بداية القبول والتسجيل لكليات التربية وكلية المجتمع بمنطقة حائل للعام الجامعي 1426هـ، 1427هـ انتظاما وانتسابا وذلك اعتبارا من يوم السبت 3/6/1426هـ حتى نهاية دوام يوم الاربعاء 21/6/1426هـ بمركز القبول والتسجيل بكلية التربية للاقسام العلمية بحي الخماشية وذلك وفق الجدول الآتي حسب النسب المحددة:
السبت 3/6 100 بالمائة حتى 95 بالمائة.
الاحد 4/6 99ر94 بالمائة حتى 90 بالمائة.
الاثنين 5/6 99/89 بالمائة حتى 87 بالمائة
الثلاثاء 6/6 99ر86 حتى 85 بالمائة
الاربعاء 7/6 99ر84 بالمائة حتى 83 بالمائة.
السبت 10/6 99ر82 بالمائة حتى 81 بالمائة.
الاحد 11/6 99ر80 بالمائة حتى 79 بالمائة.
الاثنين 12/6 99ر78 بالمائة حتى 77 بالمائة.
الثلاثاء 13/6 99ر76 بالمائة حتى 75 بالمائة.
الاربعاء 14/6 99ر74 بالمائة حتى 73 بالمائة.
السبت 17/6 99ر72 بالمائة حتى 70 بالمائة.
الاحد 18/6 99ر69 بالمائة حتى 67 بالمائة.
الاثنين 19/6 60 الى 67 بالمائة.

----------


## بنت النور

نسب ومواعيد القبول للكليات غير الصحية في جامعة الملك فيصل

الهفوف: عدنان الغزال 
أعلنت عمادة القبول و التسجيل في جامعة الملك فيصل نسب و مواعيد استقبال طلبات الالتحاق للمتقدمين والمتقدمات للدراسة في كليات جامعة الملك فيصل في كل من الأحساء والدمام (كلية العمارة والتخطيط في الدمام - كلية العلوم الزراعية والأغذية في الأحساء - كلية الطب البيطري والثروة الحيوانية في الأحساء - كلية التربية في الأحساء - كلية العلوم الإدارية والتخطيط في الأحساء - كلية العلوم في الأحساء - كلية علوم الحاسب وتقنية المعلومات في الأحساء) للعام الجامعي المقبل وهي على النحو التالي: يتم استقبال الطلاب المتقدمين لكليات الجامعة في الأحساء، وكلية العمارة والتخطيط في الدمام وفق النسب المرفقة أدناه. وأوضحت العمادة أن بداية فترة التقديم ستكون من يوم السبت المقبل، وحتى يوم الأحد 4/6/1426هـ وفق التدرج النسبي . وأن فترة استقبال الطالبات المتقدمات لكليات الجامعة في الأحساء وكلية العمارة والتخطيط في الدمام وفق التالي:- كلية العمارة والتخطيط : تبدأ فترة التقديم من يوم السبت المقبل، حتى يوم الثلاثاء المقبل، شريطة أن تكون الطالبة حاصلة على نسبة 95%على الأقل في شهادة الثانوية العامة قسم العلوم الطبيعية وسوف يكون التقديم وفق التوزيع التالي :- كليات الجامعة في الأحساء: تبدأ فترة التقديم من يوم السبت المقبل، وحتى يوم الأحد 4/6/1426هـ للطالبات المتقدمات لكلية التربية وكلية العلوم - وكلية العلوم الزراعية والأغذية (اقتصاد منزلي)، ويشترط الحصول على نسبة 80% على الأقل في شهادة الثانوية العامة (علمي، وأدبي) للمتقدمات لكلية التربية والحصول على نسبة 80% علمي فقط للمتقدمات لكلية العلوم وكلية العلوم الزراعية والأغذية (اقتصاد منزلي).
وأشارت العمادة إلى أن المستندات المطلوبة هي: صورة من استمارة الثانوية العامة مع إحضار الأصل للمطابقة - صورة من شهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك مع إحضار الأصل للمطابقة - صورة من بطاقة الأحوال المدنية أو بطاقة العائلة للطالبات مع إحضار الأصل للمطابقة - (4) صور شمسية مقاس 2×3 للطلاب، وصورة شمسية واحدة مقاس 2×3 للطالبات (تقدم لأقسام الطالبات).

----------


## بنت النور

بدء القبول لجامعة القصيم.. السبت المقبل

الرياض - جوهر الرضيان 
أعلنت جامعة القصيم عن فتح باب القبول للطلاب والطالبات بكليات الجامعة للفصل الدراسي الاول للعام الجامعي 1426/ 1427هـ حيث سيكون التقديم للكليات الصحية (الطب البشري. العلوم الصحية التطبيقية) يومي السبت والاحد 25- 26/ 5/ 1426هـ فيما تم تحديد موعد الاختبار الموحد للكليات الصحية يوم الخميس 1/ 6/ 1426هـ بصالة الانشطة الرياضية للطلاب اما الطالبات (في قسم الطالبات). وسيتم إعلان اسماء المرشحين للمقابلات الشخصية عن طريق الموقع على شبكة الانترنت www.qandt.net وذلك يوم الاثنين 5/ 6/ 1426هـ وأهابت الجامعة بالطلاب والطالبات المرشحين للمقابلة التأكد من موعد المقابلة المحددة لكل متقدم، الجامعة تعلن اسماء الطلاب والطالبات المقبولين في الصحف المحلية او على موقع الانترنت الموضح. وطلبت من جميع المقبولين مراجعة صالة الانشطة الرياضية لتسليم ملفاتهم الاصلية وانهاء اجراءات قبولهم اثناء فترة القبول للكليات الاخرى وذلك من يوم السبت 10/ 6/ 1426هـ حتى يوم الثلاثاء 13/ 6/ 1426هـ بالنسبة لطالبات تكون المراجعة من قبل اولياء أمورهن. أما التقديم للكليات الاخرى فيكون الحضور للتقديم حسب النسبة المكافئة للطلاب فقط اما الطالبات فحسب نسبة الثانوية العامة وذلك وفقا للجدول التالي:

----------


## بنت النور

والقبول للدراسات التطبيقية وخدمة المجتمع 15 رجب

الهفوف - مصطفى الشريدة 
حددت كلية الدراسات التطبيقية وخدمة المجتمع بجامعة الملك فيصل بداية القبول للعام القادم 1426/1427هـ ابتداءً من اليوم السبت 15/7/1426هـ الموافق 20/8/2005م وذلك في كل من الأحساء والدمام لبرامج دبلوم المحاسبة: طلاب وطالبات الأحساء والدمام، دبلوم الحاسب الآلي ونظم المعلومات الإدارية: طالبات الأحساء والدمام، دبلوم التسويق (طلاب وطالبات) الدمام فقط. وأوضح عميد كلية الدراسات التطبيقية وخدمة المجتمع الدكتور/ عدنان بن عبدالله الملحم، انه سيتم قبول طلبات الالتحاق بالأحساء والدمام بقسمي الطلاب والطالبات بالكلية السبت 15/7/1426هـ للحاصلين على 90% فاكثر (علمي وأدبي) ويوم الاحد 85% فاكثر (علمي وأدبي) وحسب الاماكن الشاغرة، الاثنين لـ 75% فاكثر (علمي وادبي) وحسب الاماكن الشاغرة، والثلاثاء لـ 75% فاكثر (علمي وادبي) وحسب الاماكن الشاغرة، والاربعاء لـ 75% فاكثر (علمي وادبي) وحسب الاماكن الشاغرة. وتستقبل الطلبات خلال. الأيام بالجدول من الساعة 9 صباحاً وحتى 12 ظهراً، مشيرا الى أن القبول لبرامج الدبلوم سيتم بعد استكمال الأعداد المطلوبة وذلك حسب النسبة المئوية. أما بالنسبة لبرنامج السكرتارية والنسخ الطبي فسوف يكون متاحاً للطالبات في شطر الجامعة بالدمام فقط للحاصلات على الشهادات الثانوية العلمية وسوف تقبل الطلبات يكون بداية التسجيل يوم السبت 15/7/1426هـ حتى الاربعاء 19/7/1426هـ.- ويكون يوم السبت 22/7 اختبار القبول للطالبات في تمام الساعة العاشرة وحتى الساعة الثانية عشرة ظهرا في مبنى الطالبات بالجامعة بالدمام، والاحد 23/7 المقابلة الشخصية في تمام الساعة الثامنة صباحا وحتى الساعة الثانية عشرة ظهرا في مبنى الطالبات بالجامعة بالدمام. المستندات المطلوبة: وتشمل: شهادة الثانوية الأصلية (أما طالبات السكرتارية الطبية، يكتفى بصورة مصدقة لشهادات القسم العلمي أو خريجات المعاهد الصحية)، شهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك، عدد 2 صورة شخصية للطلاب فقط، تعبئة استمارة القبول، صورة بطاقة الأحوال للطلاب أو دفتر العائلة.

----------


## بنت النور

بدء استقبال الطلبات للكليات الصحية بـ"الملك فيصل"

الهفوف - مصطفى الشريدة 

الجامعة تبدأ باستقبال طلابها

بدأت عمادة القبول والتسجيل في جامعة الملك فيصل في الأحساء و الدمام امس الاول استقبال الطلاب والطالبات المتقدمين والمتقدمات لجميع الكليات الصحية في الأحساء والدمام اعتباراً من يوم الاثنين الماضي، وحتى نهاية دوام يوم امس الأربعاء 22/5/1426هـ ، وبدء فترة استقبال طلبات الراغبات في التقديم لكلية العمارة والتخطيط بالدمام ( قسم التصميم الداخلي ) من بعد غد السبت 25/5/1426هـ ، وحتى يوم الثلاثاء 28/5/1426هـ ، وفترة استقبال طلبات المتقدمين والمتقدمات لكليات الجامعة في الأحساء وكلية العمارة والتخطيط في الدمام (طلاب) من يوم السبت 25/5/1426هـ ، وحتى يوم الأحد 4/6/1426هـ .
الى ذلك يعقد المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم اختبار القبول التحصيلي للمتقدمين والمتقدمات للكليات الصحية في الأحساء والدمام يوم الخميس 1/6/1426هـ ، بينما يعقد اختبار القبول للطالبات المتقدمات لكلية العمارة والتخطيط في الدمام " التصميم الداخلي " وكذلك اختبار المهارات المعمارية الخاص بكلية العمارة والتخطيط " طلاب وطالبات " في يوم الأربعاء 7/6/1426هـ ، واختبار القبول للطالبات المتقدمات لكليات الجامعة في الأحساء" كلية التربية ، كلية العلوم الزراعية ( اقتصاد منزلي ) ، كلية العلوم " يومي السبت والأحد 10- 11 /6/1426هـ للتخصصات العلمية ويومي الاثنين والثلاثاء 12-13/6/1425هـ للتخصصات الأدبية . 
وفي ذات الوقت تبدأ الجامعة في استقبال طلبات الالتحاق للمتقدمين والمتقدمات للدراسة بكليات جامعة الملك فيصل الصحية بكل من الأحساء والدمام للعام الجامعي 1426/1427هـ اعتباراً من الاثنين الماضي 20/5/1426هـ الموافق 27/6/2005م وحتى نهاية دوام يوم امس الأربعاء 22/5/1426هـ الموافق 29/6/2005م وذلك على النحو التالي :
الطب بالدمام 
تخصص الطب والجراحة ( طلاب وطالبات ) :
يشترط الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة قسم العلوم الطبيعية بنسبة عامة ونسبة خاصة لا تقل عن 90 بالمائة وفقاً للتالي :
للحاصلين والحاصلات على نسبة 96بالمئة يوم الاثنين الماضي 20/5/1426هـ وللحاصلين والحاصلات على نسبة 93بالمئة إلى 95بالمئة امس الاول 21/5/1426هـ (الثلاثاء) ، وللحاصلين والحاصلات على نسبة 90 بالمئة امس إلى 92 بالمئة 22/5/1426هـ (الأربعاء).
طب الأسنان بالدمام ( طلاب فقط ) :
يشترط الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة قسم العلوم الطبيعية بنسبة عامة ونسبة خاصة لا تقل عن 90% وفقاً للتالي :
للحاصلين على نسبة 96 بالمئة فأكثر يوم الاثنين الماضي 20/5/1426هـ.
وللحاصلين على نسبة 93 بالمئةالى 95 بالمئة امس الاول 21/5/1426هـ.
وللحاصلين على نسبة 90 بالمئة إلي 92 بالمئة يوم امس 22/5/1426هـ.
العلوم الطبية التطبيقيــة بالدمـــام ( طلاب وطالبات ) :
يشترط للمتقدمين والمتقدمات لهذه الكلية الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة قسم العلوم الطبيعية بنسبة عامة لا تقل عن 90بالمئة ونسبة خاصة لا تقل عن 85بالمئة وسوف يكون التقديم وفقاً للجدول التالي: "للحاصلين والحاصلات على نسبة 96بالمئة فأكثر يوم الاثنين الماضي 20/5/1426هـ، ويوم امس الاول 21/5/1426هـ للحاصلين والحاصلات على نسبة 93 بالمئة إلى 95 بالمئة وللحاصلين والحاصلات على نسبة 90 بالمئة إلى 92 بالمئة يوم امس 22/5/1426هـ.
التمريض بالدمام ( طالبات ) 
ويشترط الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة قسم العلوم الطبيعية بنسبة عامة ونسبة خاصة لا تقل عن 85بالمئة، كما يمكن للراغبات التقديم في جميع أيام التسجيل والتي تبدأ من يوم الاثنين الماضي 20/5/1426هـ الموافق 27/6/2005م وحتى يوم امس الأربعاء 22/5/1426هـ الموافق 29/6/2005م .
الطب بالأحساء
تخصص الطب والجراحة ( طلاب فقط ):
يشترط الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة قسم العلوم الطبيعية بنسبة عامة ونسبة خاصة لا تقل عن 90% وفقاً للجدول التالي :
للحاصلين على نسبة 96بالمئة فأكثر يوم الاثنين الماضي 20/5/1426هـ.
وللحاصلين على نسبة 95 بالمئة يوم امس الاول 21/5/1426هـ.
وللحاصلين على نسبة 92 بالمئة يوم امس 22/5/1426هـ.
الصيدلة الإكلينيكية بالأحساء (طلاب فقط )
يشترط الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة قسم العلوم الطبيعية بنسبة عامة ونسبة خاصة لا تقل عن 90% وفقاً للجدول التالي :
للحاصلين على نسبة 96 بالمئة فأكثر يوم الاثنين الماضي 20/5/1426هـ.
وللحاصلين على نسبة 95 بالمئة امس الاول 21/5/1426هـ.
وللحاصلين على نسبة 92 بالمئة يوم امس 22/5/1426هـ. 
المستندات المطلوبة
صورة من استمارة الثانوية العامة مع إحضار الأصل للمطابقة ،صورة شهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك مع إحضار الأصل للمطابقة ،صورة بطاقة الأحوال المدنية وبطاقة العائلة للطالبات مع إحضار الأصل للمطابقة ،عدد (4) صور شمسية مقاس 2X3 للطلاب ؛ وعدد (1) صورة شمسية مقاس 2X3 للطالبات ( تقدم لأقسام الطالبات ) .
يذكر ان عمادة القبول والتسجيل بالجامعة بدأت أمس الأول في استقبال تسجيل المقررات الدراسية للفصل الدراسي الصيفي ويستمر حتى الأربعاء المقبل وذلك من الثامنة صباحاً حتى الواحدة ظهراً في مقر العمادة . وستبدأ الدراسة في الفصل الدراسي الصيفي بعد غد السبت 25 من الشهر الجاري ، فيما سيكون يوم الأربعاء 7 من شهر جمادى الآخرة نهاية الانسحاب الفصلي ، فيما تبدأ الامتحانات للفصل الصيفي يوم السبت 22 رجب وتنتهي امتحانات الفصل الصيفي يوم الأربعاء 26 رجب وسيكون التسجيل للفصل الصيفي كالتالي :
السبت 2001 فما دون ، الأحد 2002 ،الاثنين 2003 ، الثلاثاء 2004 + 2005 ، الأربعاء للطلاب الزائرين ومن لم يسجل في الأيام السابقة .

----------


## بنت النور

مكة المكرمة: القبول في كلية العلوم الصحية للبنات

اليوم ـ مكة المكرمة 

طالبات الثانوية والانتقال للمرحلة الجامعية

يبدأ بعد غد السبت القبول والتسجيل للعام الدراسي 1426/1427هـ في كلية العلوم الصحية للبنات بالعاصمة المقدسة.
وتشمل شروط القبول ان تكون المتقدمة سعودية الجنسية وحاصلة على شهادة الثانوية العامة بتقدير جيد جدا بحد ادنى بنسبة 75 بالمائة ومن خريجات 1423/1424هـ وما بعده او تكون حاصلة على شهادة اتمام الدراسة بالمعاهد الصحية الثانوية بتقدير جيد بحد ادنى 70 بالمائة وامضت سنتين على الاقل في العمل والا يتجاوز عمرها 35 عاما، حاصلة على شهادة معادلة موقعة من الجهات المختصة في حال كون المؤهل من خارج المملكة.
وتشمل مستلزمات القبول لخريجات الثانوية العامة صورة لاخر مؤهل مع الاصل للمطابقة، صورة من دفتر العائلة مع الاصل للمطابقة، صورة من شهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك من الجهة المتخرجة منها، ولخريجات المعاهد الصحية الثانوية: (بالاضافة الى المستندات السابقة) احضار شهادة من جهة العمل تفيد انها على رأس العمل وامضت مدة لا تقل عن سنتين فيه، خطاب موافقة من جهة العمل بالتفرغ تفرغا كاملا للدراسة.
وجاءت مواعيد القبول كما يلي:
يوم السبت 25/5 للحاصلات على 80 بالمائة فما فوق حسب الاماكن الشاغرة ويوم الاحد 26/5 للحاصلات على 75 بالمائة فما فوق حسب الاماكن الشاغرة، ويوم الاثنين 27/5 للحاصلات على 75 بالمائة فما فوق حسب الاماكن الشاغرة، والحاصلات على 70 بالمائة فما فوق من خريجات المعاهد الصحية الثانوية حسب الاماكن الشاغرة (تستقبل طلبات الالتحاق حتى 12 ظهرا).

----------


## بنت النور

جامعة الملك فهد : إجراءات القبول للعام الدراسي 26 /27

اليوم ـ الدمام 

من النشاطات الجامعية

تستقبل جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن الطلاب المؤهلين لاختبار المقررات الدراسية والحاصلين على الثانوية العامة (علمي أو تقني فقط) الذين يرغبون الالتحاق بالجامعة للعام الدراسي 1426/1427هـ ، لحضور اختبار المقررات الدراسية وفقاً للمواعيد والشروط، حيث يشتمل اختبار المقررات الدراسية على أربع مواد هي الرياضيات والفيزياء والكيمياء واللغة الإنجليزية.
شروط التسجيل
حددت الجامعة شروط قبولها الطلاب بحيث يكون خريج الثانوية العامة (علمي أو تقني فقط) للعام 1425/1426هـ أو العام الماضي 1424/1425هـ، وأن يجتاز اختبار القدرات العامة (قياس) لهذا العام أو العام الماضي بنسبة لا تقل عن 70 بالمائة، وفي حالة تقديمك اختبار القدرات العامة للفترة الثانية من هذا العام فيمكنك تعديل البيانات عند تعبئة نموذج طلب الالتحاق في يوم الاختبار، ولابد من تحديد رمز مركز الاختبار عند تعبئة نموذج التسجيل ( حسب المركز واليوم المطلوبين لحضور الاختبار ) ، علماً بأنه لا توجد أي أفضلية في القبول بين المراكز.
كما لا يسمح للطالب التسجيل في أكثر من مركز أو يوم ( وفي حالة حدوث ذلك فإن تسجيلك معرض للإلغاء )، ويمنع منعاً باتاً حضور الاختبار أكثر من مرة في نفس العام الدراسي ، ومن يدخل أكثر من مرة لنفس الاختبار فإنه يحرم من فرصة القبول في الجامعة، ويجب تعبئة جميع البيانات المطلوبة في طلب الالتحاق
بالنسبة للسعوديين هو رقم بطاقة الأحوال المكون من 10 أرقام
أما لغير السعوديين هو رقم الإقامة المكون من 10 أرقام ، كما يشترط لتقديم الطلب أنه لم يسبق للطالب الدراسة في جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن ، أو برنامج الدبلوم الجامعي ، أو أي من كليات المجتمع التابعة للجامعة.
شروط دخول اختبار المقررات الدراسية:
لابد من التسجيل المبكر للاختبار حسب المواعيد المرفقة ( لابد من التأكد من صحة ودقة البيانات )، والالتزام بالحضور لنفس المركز واليوم الذي سجلت فيهما ( قبل ساعة من بدء الاختبار )، وإحضار صورة كشف درجات الثانوية العامة، و شهادة القدرات العامة (قياس) أو رقم الاشتراك ( يجب أن تكون النتيجة 70 أو أكثر ، وسيتم التأكد من ذلك قبل دخول الاختبار )، ويجب إحضار بطاقة إثبات شخصية أصلية عليها صورة الطالب ( مثل: إحضار أصل بطاقة الأحوال المدنية " للسعوديين " ، وأصل جواز السفر وصورة الإقامة " لغير السعوديين".
التسجيل المبكر للاختبار
من يوم السبت 4 جمادى الأولى إلى يوم الاثنين 27 من الشهر نفسه.
مواعيد الاختبار
والاثنين 6/5 والثلاثاء 6/6 الاربعاء والخميس 6/8 .

----------


## حردوف

لوسمحتي  وين موقع المعهد الصحي

----------


## حردوف

لوسمحتي تقدري توصفي لي وين يقع المعهد الصحي بالقطيف

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

الســلام عليــكم ..

الــف الــف شـــكر على الموضوع الرائع ..

وتم تـــثبيت الموضوع للاســتفاذه ..

وربـــــــــي وفقـــك يارب اذا كان عندك تقاديم ..

وربي يخليك .. والمعذره على التأخير في التثبيت ..

شبكة الناصرة

----------


## بنت النور

السلام عليكم

اخ حردوف ..اسفة عالتأخير لاني ماكنت ادخل المنتدى لاني مشغولة شوي وماشفت سؤالك إلا اليوم...احب اقول لك بان المعهد الصحي بالقطيف يقع جنب مستشفى القطيف المركزي( الجش)....والتسجيل للطالبات فقط....تحياتي لك واسفة عالتأخير


مشرفنا شبكة الناصرة.. شكراً لك على تثبيت الموضوع ويعطيك العافية وماقصرت...تحياتي لك

----------


## بنت النور

مواعيد القبول للعام الدراسي 1426/1427هـ

لكلية الدراسات التطبيقية وخدمة المجتمع بجامعة الملك فيصل بالاحساء والدمام



1-   دبلوم المحاسبة : طلاب وطالبات الأحساء والدمام .

2-    دبلوم الحاسب الآلي ونظم المعلومات الإدارية : طالبات الأحساء والدمام.

3-    دبلوم التسويق : طلاب وطالبات الدمام فقط .

سيتم استقبال طلبات الالتحاق في الأحساء والدمام بقسمي الطلاب والطالبات في مباني الكلية كالتالي :

اليوم                                          التاريخ                                                النسب المطلوبـــــــــة

السبت                               15/7/1426هـ                                               90% فأكثر ( علمي وأدبي)

الاحد                                16/7/1426 هـ                                                85% فأكثر ( علمي وأدبي) وحسب الاماكن الشاغرة

الإثنين                              17/7/1426 هـ                                                75% فأكثر ( علمي وادبي) وحسب الاماكن الشاغرة

الثلاثاء والاربعاء             18 - 19 /7/1426 هـ                                        70% فأكثر ( علمي وأدبي) وحسب الاماكن الشاغرة


أما بالنسبة لدبلوم السكرتارية والنسخ الطبي فسوف يكون متاحاً للطالبات في شطر الجامعة بالدمام فقط للحاصلات على الشهادات الثانوية العلمية وسوف تقبل الطلبات حسب مايلي :


اليوم                        التاريخ                              الفعاليات

السبت               15/7/1426هـ                   بداية التسجيل

الاربعاء           19/7/1426هـ                    نهاية فترة التسجيل

السبت              22/7/1426هـ                   اختبار القبول للطالبات في تمام الساعة العاشرة وحتى الساعة الثانية عشر  ظهراً
                                                                   في مبنى الطالبات بالجامعة

الاحد                23/7/1426 هـ                      المقابلة الشخصية في تمام الساعة الثامنة صباحاً وحتى الساعة الثانية عشر 
                                                                        ظهراً في مبنى الطالبات بالجامعة بالدمام

----------


## بنت النور

نتائج الاختبار التحصيلي للكليات الصحية بجامعة الملك سعود والملك فيصل على الوصلة التالية:



http://www.qiyas.org/qs_test/1426.htm

----------


## بنت النور

التقديم للقبول لمرحلة البكالوريوس بجامعة الملك عبد العزيز بجدة كالتالي :


- القبول للطب الموازي يبدأ بتاريخ 17-06-1426هـ  حسب الجدول المعلن عنه.

- قبول طلاب كلية المجتمع الفصل الأول 1426هـ + المسارات التأهيلية + الدبلومات التأهيلية في تاريخ 01-07-1426هـ في العمادة صباحاً.


أما بالنسبة للتقديم للكليات الاخرى (( إنتظـــــام)) فسيكون عبر موقع الجامعة على الانترنت:

http://odus1.kau.edu.sa/app/OTHERS/index.asp?I=2

وأما بالنسبة للتقديم لباقي الكليات (( إنتساب)) فسيكون عبر موقع الجامعة ايضاً على الانترنت:

فسيبدأ بتاريخ 17/6/1426 هـ  على موقع الجامعة ايضاً



http://odus1.kau.edu.sa/app/

----------


## الدمعة الحزينة

شكرا على الموضوع والله يعطيك العافية والله لايحرمنا من مواضيعك وبانتظار جديدك

----------


## FamouZ

أشكرك أختي العزيزة ولكن ...

مجهودك هذه ما قصرتي فيه ونعم أنت
ولكن انتي لو لاحظت المواعيد للاختبارات تشوفينها كلها 1426 هـ والحين حنا في 1427 هـ
فكيف نحضر مواعيد الاختبارات ؟!

ثانيا مواعيد القبول والتسجيل يكتوبها "لعام 1427 - 1428 هـ " لاننا راح ندرس السنةالجاية
مو هذه السنة فهم يكتبوا مواعيد التسجيل والقبول حق السنة الدراسة 1427 - 1428 هـ

وانتي للاسف جبتي مواعيد التسجيل حق العام الفائت حق اللي تخرجوا العام

ولكنما الاعمال بالنيات فجزاك الله خير على تعبك

وتحياتي

----------


## بيسان

لا اخوي

هذا الموضوع من العام 

واذا حاب تتاكد بنفسك

شوف التاريخ

----------


## عاهد

عندي سؤال الريد الرد الله يخليكم متي التسجيل في كلية البنات بالجبيل الصناعيه وكم النسبة المطلوبهالمادة الانجليزي واكون الكم من الشاكرين

----------


## فارسـ المحبه

.
.
.


من يقدر يعطيني خبر عن ارامكوا الي في رابغ

اكون له شااااااااكر جداا


تحيتي

فارس المحبه

----------

